# مراحل خلق الانسان في الكتاب المقدس ....؟؟؟؟



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل يذكر الكتاب المقدس مراحل تكون الجنين ؟؟؟؟ وهل يتفق مع العلم الحديث ؟؟؟؟

تحياتي .....


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

*فى تسبحة ايوب مذكور ان ايوب الصديق سبح الخالق وقال 
** «يَدَاكَ كَوَّنَتَانِي وَصَنَعَتَانِي كُلِّي جَمِيعًا، أَفَتَبْتَلِعُنِي؟*
*9 اُذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ جَبَلْتَنِي كَالطِّينِ، أَفَتُعِيدُنِي إِلَى التُّرَابِ؟*
*10 أَلَمْ تَصُبَّنِي كَاللَّبَنِ، وَخَثَّرْتَنِي كَالْجُبْنِ؟*
*11 كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ.*
*12 مَنَحْتَنِي حَيَاةً وَرَحْمَةً، وَحَفِظَتْ عِنَايَتُكَ رُوحِي.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يونيو 2011)

*اذا كنتِ تريدين العلم الحديث إذهبي الى جامعة كامبردج أو هارفرد أو أكسفورد. الكتاب المقدس كتاب روحي تاريخي وليس كتاب علمي. متى ستفهمون الفرق؟؟

هل جاء أحد كتّاب الكتاب المقدس وقال للناس: تعالوا يا عباد الله وأنظروا ها نحن نبشّركم بمراحل تكوين الجنين فآمنوا بها ألا لعنة الله على الكافرين؟؟ حسب علمي لا، لم يحدث.*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2011)

*رغم انى لا احب التحدث فى الاعجاز العلمى لكن ردا على سؤالك سفر ايوب الاصحاح العاشر 
*
*10 أَلَمْ تَصُبَّنِي كَاللَّبَنِ، وَخَثَّرْتَنِي كَالْجُبْنِ؟*
*11 كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ.*
*12 مَنَحْتَنِي حَيَاةً وَرَحْمَةً، وَحَفِظَتْ عِنَايَتُكَ رُوحِي.* 

*لاحظى الترتيب فهو يقول جلدا ولحما الاول ثم العظام والعصب وهذا هو الترتيب العلمى الصحيح 
سلام 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يونيو 2011)

*تكوين الجنين بين الفكر المسيحي و الاسلامي *​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *فى تسبحة ايوب مذكور ان ايوب الصديق سبح الخالق وقال *
> *
> «يَدَاكَ كَوَّنَتَانِي وَصَنَعَتَانِي كُلِّي جَمِيعًا، أَفَتَبْتَلِعُنِي؟
> 9 اُذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ جَبَلْتَنِي كَالطِّينِ، أَفَتُعِيدُنِي إِلَى التُّرَابِ؟*
> ...


ممكن تشرح لي هذه المراحل مرحله مرحله وتقارنها مع العلم الحديث  .....


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *اذا كنتِ تريدين العلم الحديث إذهبي الى جامعة كامبردج أو هارفرد أو أكسفورد. الكتاب المقدس كتاب روحي تاريخي وليس كتاب علمي. متى ستفهمون الفرق؟؟*
> 
> *هل جاء أحد كتّاب الكتاب المقدس وقال للناس: تعالوا يا عباد الله وأنظروا ها نحن نبشّركم بمراحل تكوين الجنين فآمنوا بها ألا لعنة الله على الكافرين؟؟ حسب علمي لا، لم يحدث.*


 
لا اعلم ما الذي ازعجك الى هذا الحد ؟؟؟؟؟ لكن الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم فقط روحياً كما قرأته فهو تكلم عن كيف تكونت الحياه و غيرها .....لهذا لا اجد سبب مقنع لردك بسخريه و عصبيه 
على العموم انا حبيت اسئلكم و اعتقد من رد الاخوه انه تم ذكر المراحل في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *رغم انى لا احب التحدث فى الاعجاز العلمى لكن ردا على سؤالك سفر ايوب الاصحاح العاشر *
> 
> *10 أَلَمْ تَصُبَّنِي كَاللَّبَنِ، وَخَثَّرْتَنِي كَالْجُبْنِ؟*
> *11 كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ.*
> ...


ممكن تعطيني مرجع علمي يؤكد ان هذا هو الترتيب العلمي الصحيح


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

> ممكن تشرح لي هذه المراحل مرحله مرحله وتقارنها مع العلم الحديث  .....


*اولا الكتاب مقلش ان الانسان تمثال حجرى 
يصنع الله عظم ويكسيه بالجبس (اللحم)
فهو ذكر حقيقة مهمة جدا ان عظام وعصب الانسان ينسج بداخل اللحم
بصى بعد التخصب بيبدا بالانقاسم الميتوزى تنقسم البويضة المخصبة الى ان تصل الى تمايز فى 3 انجية
ميسو واكتو واندو ديرم
كل ديرم منهم بيبقى مختص بتكوين انسيجة معينة
وكل انسجة الجسن بتبدا فى وقت واحد فى التكشل
فى كلام كتير اوى فى الامبريولوجى لو عايزه دراسة موسعة فيها معدنيش مانع
بس كل الاشارة العلمية الىل هنا ان انسجة الجسم كلها بتم فى وقت واحد
جلد ولحم منسوج بعظام وعصب
مش عظم مكسو بلحم زى متوهم الجهلة  

*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

> ممكن تعطيني مرجع علمي يؤكد ان هذا هو الترتيب العلمي الصحيح


*من عينى حضرتك معلوماتك الطبيبة كويسة ولا ابدا من تحت الصفر *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يونيو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا اعلم ما الذي ازعجك الى هذا الحد ؟؟؟؟؟ لكن الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم فقط روحياً كما قرأته فهو تكلم عن كيف تكونت الحياه و غيرها .....لهذا لا اجد سبب مقنع لردك بسخريه و عصبيه
> على العموم انا حبيت اسئلكم و اعتقد من رد الاخوه انه تم ذكر المراحل في الكتاب المقدس



*الذي أزعجني أنكِ تطلبين الخبز عند الحدّاد. الكتاب المقدس عندما يتحدث عن كيفية تكوّن الحياة وغير ذلك فهو يتحدث من منطلق ثقافة عصره وزمانه البسيطة وليس من منطلق الشرح العلمي المُفصّل. أنظري الى الكتاب بحسب الهدف الذي كُتب من أجله وليس بحسب ما تريدين أنتِ أن يكون موجودا فيه.

ما ذُكر عن تكوين الانسان في سفر أيّوب هو من ثقافة عصر أيّوب، فلا الأنبياء ولا المسيح ولا الرسل الأطهار استعملوه للبشارة. وجود علم فيه أو عدم وجوده لا يعني شيء أبدا.

موضوع الإعجاز العلمي هي تفاهة يشغل البعض أنفسهم بها لمداراة العجز العلمي. إن أردتم العلم حقا بإذهبوا الى الجامعات المحترمة بدل إضاعة الوقت بإستخراج العلم من أماكن خاطئة. وهذا هو سبب تخلفكم العلمي الرهيب، أنكم تبحثون عن الخبز عند الحدّاد.

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

*



اولا الكتاب مقلش ان الانسان تمثال حجرى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و من قال ان الكتاب المقدس قال ان الانسان تمثال حجري ؟؟؟*
*



يصنع الله عظم ويكسيه بالجبس (اللحم)

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نحن الان نناقش مسيحياً اترك ما جاء في القرآن جانباً رغم ان العلم اثبت صحته *
*



فهو ذكر حقيقة مهمة جدا ان عظام وعصب الانسان ينسج بداخل اللحم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*11 كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ
هو حسب ما جاء و قالت الاخت نانسي الترتيب  جلدا ولحما الاول ثم العظام والعصب وحابه اذا ممكن تاتي بدليل علمي على صحه هذا الترتيب 
كَانَتْ عَلَيَّ يَدُ الرَّبِّ فَأَخْرَجَني بِرُوحِ الرَّبِّ وَأَنْزَلَنِي فِي وَسَطِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَهِيَ مَلآنَةٌ عِظَاماً.
*2*. وَأَمَرَّنِي عَلَيْهَا مِنْ حَوْلِهَا وَإِذَا هِيَ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَإِذَا هِيَ يَابِسَةٌ جِدّاً.
*3*. فَقَالَ لِي: [يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَتَحْيَا هَذِهِ الْعِظَامُ؟» فَقُلْتُ: [يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ».
*4*. *فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ وَقُلْ لَهَا: أَيَّتُهَا الْعِظَامُ الْيَابِسَةُ, اسْمَعِي كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ.
5. هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِهَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ: هَئَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ.
6. وَأَضَعُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَباً وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْماً وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْداً وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ].
7*. فَتَنَبَّأْتُ كمَا أُمِرتُ. وَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا أَتنَبَّأُ كَانَ صَوْتٌ وَإِذَا رَعْشٌ فَتَقَارَبَتِ الْعِظَامُ كُلُّ عَظْمٍ إِلَى عَظْمِهِ.
*8*. ونَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بِالْعَصَبِ وَاللَّحْمِ كَسَاهَا, وبُسِطَ الْجِلْدُ علَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ, وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا رُوحٌ.
*9*. فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ لِلرُّوحِ, تَنَبَّأْ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, وَقُلْ لِلرُّوحِ: هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَلُمَّ يَا رُوحُ مِنَ الرِّيَاحِ الأَرْبَعِ وَهُبَّ عَلَى هَؤُلاَءِ الْقَتْلَى لِيَحْيُوا».
*10*. فَتَنَبَّأْتُ كَمَا أَمَرَني, فَدَخَلَ فِيهِمِ الرُّوحُ, فَحَيُوا وَقَامُوا عَلَى أَقدَامِهِمْ جَيْشٌ عَظيمٌ جِدّاً جِدّاً.

ممكن تشرح لي هذا النص لانه هنا يقول 
*هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِهَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ: هَئَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ.
6. وَأَضَعُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَباً وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْماً وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْداً وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ].*

* عظام يضع عليها عصب و كساها لحم و بسط عليها الجلد 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

*هشرح بطريقة مبسطة شوية
المرحلة الثالثة من تكوين الجنين اسمها **gastrulation*
 *بيتم فيها تمايز انسجة الجنين لثلاثة رئسيين منهم بيتم نشوء كل انسجة الجسم المختلفة
الثلاثة اسنجة دول من برا لجوا
ايكتوديرم
ميزوديرم
اندوديرم
دول بيعتبروا انجسة اولية منهم بينشا كل انسجة الجسم
من الاكتوديرم بينشئ الايبيدرمز الىل هى طبقة الجلد وما تحويه من شعر وضوافر وما شابه ذلك
من طبقة الميزوديرك الوسطى بينشا طبقة الجلد الداخلية الديرمز والجهاز الدورى القلب والاوعية الدموية والعظام والغضاريف والعضلات 

اما الاندوديرم فبينشا منه الجهاز الهضمى الاولى وغده من بنكرياس وكبد والاغشية الدخلية للجهاز التنفسى

الثلاث انسجة بيتم تكوينهم فى وقت واحد وبيتمايز منهم انسجى الجسم المختلفة فى وقت واحد
ودا رسم توضيحى للثلاث انسجة
* 





*الكتاب يقول ايه
كسوتنى جلدا ولحما ونسجتنى بعظام وعصب 
الجلد ينشا من طبقة الاكتوديرم الخارجية
والعظام واللحم والاعصاب تنشا من طبقة الميزوديرم التى تليها 
فوصف نشاءة الجنين موافقة الى حد كبير للوصف العلمى لبداءة تكوين الجنين وتمايز انسجته
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *من عينى حضرتك معلوماتك الطبيبة كويسة ولا ابدا من تحت الصفر *


 
لا حابه تعطيني مراجع علميه تقول ان الترتيب هو 

جلدا ولحما الاول ثم العظام والعصب


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

> كَانَتْ عَلَيَّ يَدُ الرَّبِّ فَأَخْرَجَني بِرُوحِ الرَّبِّ وَأَنْزَلَنِي فِي وَسَطِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَهِيَ مَلآنَةٌ عِظَاماً.
> *2*. وَأَمَرَّنِي عَلَيْهَا مِنْ حَوْلِهَا وَإِذَا هِيَ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَإِذَا هِيَ يَابِسَةٌ جِدّاً.
> *3*. فَقَالَ لِي: [يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَتَحْيَا هَذِهِ الْعِظَامُ؟» فَقُلْتُ: [يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ».
> *4*. *فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ وَقُلْ لَهَا: أَيَّتُهَا الْعِظَامُ الْيَابِسَةُ, اسْمَعِي كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ.
> ...


*الكلام دا مش على جنين الكلما دا عن الانسان لما يتكل على الله يموت ولله يحييها
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2011)

*حاولت ادورلك على مواقع كويسة تشرح علم ال embryology لانه كبير لو عايزة تشوفيها اهو موقع كويس بالصور بس هو بالانجليزى وانا مش هعرف اشرح مصطلحات طبية بالعربى لانى مش متعودة عليها بالعربى ابدا 

http://php.med.unsw.edu.au/embryology/index.php?title=Embryonic_Development
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

> لا حابه تعطيني مراجع علميه تقول ان الترتيب هو
> 
> جلدا ولحما الاول ثم العظام والعصب


*الكتاب مقلش ان دول منفصلين 
مفيش كلمة ثم دى
كل انسجة الجسم بتم تمايزها من الانسجة الاولية فى وقت واحد *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

*دا اشهر كتاب امبريولوجى ومتقدم جدا انا دورت عليه على النت لانى ذكرت منه ايام الدبلومة ولاقيته على جوجل
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ممكن تشرح لي هذا النص لانه هنا يقول
> *هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِهَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ: هَئَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ.
> 6. وَأَضَعُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَباً وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْماً وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْداً وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ].*
> 
> ...



*ايه هو ده ؟
هو هنا بيتكلم عن تكوين الجنين اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده بيتكلم عن ناس اموات والله هيحيها من اول وجديد مش جنين بيتكون ,الموضوع ليه معنى روحى عميق مش موضوع اجنة خالص 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا حابه تعطيني مراجع علميه تقول ان الترتيب هو
> 
> جلدا ولحما الاول ثم العظام والعصب



*اذا كان قصدك على كلامى فأنا برد عليكى بمنطقك الكتاب مقلش ثم لكن انا برد عليكى بمفهومك اللى جايه عايزة تطبقيه على الكتاب وهو كسونا العظام لحما وبقولك ان ده مش موجود وهواصلا علميا مش صحيح *


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 يونيو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *و من قال ان الكتاب المقدس قال ان الانسان تمثال حجري ؟؟؟*
> 
> *نحن الان نناقش مسيحياً اترك ما جاء في القرآن جانباً رغم ان العلم اثبت صحته *
> 
> ...



انصار المصطفى نسخت ولصقت بدون ما تقراء لتعليق 
عارفين انا كنت زيها كده كان اهم حاجه عندى تطلع المسيحيه غط 
ربنا ينور قلبها وعقلها


1. كَانَتْ عَلَيَّ يَدُ الرَّبِّ فَأَخْرَجَني بِرُوحِ الرَّبِّ وَأَنْزَلَنِي فِي وَسَطِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَهِيَ مَلآنَةٌ عِظَاماً.
2. وَأَمَرَّنِي عَلَيْهَا مِنْ حَوْلِهَا وَإِذَا هِيَ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَإِذَا هِيَ يَابِسَةٌ جِدّاً.
3. فَقَالَ لِي: [يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَتَحْيَا هَذِهِ الْعِظَامُ؟» فَقُلْتُ: [يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ».
4. فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ وَقُلْ لَهَا: أَيَّتُهَا الْعِظَامُ الْيَابِسَةُ, اسْمَعِي كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ.
5. هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِهَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ: هَئَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ.
6. وَأَضَعُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَباً وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْماً وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْداً وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ].
7. فَتَنَبَّأْتُ كمَا أُمِرتُ. وَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا أَتنَبَّأُ كَانَ صَوْتٌ وَإِذَا رَعْشٌ فَتَقَارَبَتِ الْعِظَامُ كُلُّ عَظْمٍ إِلَى عَظْمِهِ.
8. ونَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بِالْعَصَبِ وَاللَّحْمِ كَسَاهَا, وبُسِطَ الْجِلْدُ علَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ, وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا رُوحٌ.
9. فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ لِلرُّوحِ, تَنَبَّأْ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, وَقُلْ لِلرُّوحِ: هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَلُمَّ يَا رُوحُ مِنَ الرِّيَاحِ الأَرْبَعِ وَهُبَّ عَلَى هَؤُلاَءِ الْقَتْلَى لِيَحْيُوا»​.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حاولت ادورلك على مواقع كويسة تشرح علم ال embryology لانه كبير لو عايزة تشوفيها اهو موقع كويس بالصور بس هو بالانجليزى وانا مش هعرف اشرح مصطلحات طبية بالعربى لانى مش متعودة عليها بالعربى ابدا *
> 
> *http://php.med.unsw.edu.au/embryology/index.php?title=Embryonic_Development*


 

*



دا اشهر كتاب امبريولوجى ومتقدم جدا انا دورت عليه على النت لانى ذكرت منه ايام الدبلومة ولاقيته على جوجل

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا..... بقرأها وبرجع اناقشكم فيها اذا فيها شئ 

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يونيو 2011)

*

تكوين الجنين في الكتاب المقدس 

الرد يحتوي على أكثر من مرجع علمي _ الرجاء الإطلاع عليها للإستفادة أكثر​
نجد في سفر ايوب الاصحاح العاشر

" يداك كونتاني و صنعتاني كلي جميعا أفتبتلعني.
اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين أفتعيدني إلى التراب.
ألم تصبني كاللبن و خثرتني كالجبن. كسوتني جلدا و لحما
فنسجتني بعظام و عصب " (أيوب 10: 8 – 11)

- وفي ضوء العبارات السابقة .. نجد أن الجنين مرّ بالصور الآتية داخل الرحم:
1- ألم تصبني كاللبن.
2- وخثرتني كالجبن.
3- كسوتني جلداً ولحماً.
4- فنسجتني بعظام وعصب.

وبتطبيق ذلك علي القالب الطبي العلمي الخاص بعلم الأجنة Embryology نجد المراحل الأربعة السابق ذكرها بنفس التتابع..

المرحلة الأولي "ألم تصبني كاللبن":

وهنا حيث تبدأ القصة بدخول السائل المنوي Semen Fluid داخل الجهاز التناسلي الأنثوي Female Genital System .. والسائل المنوي – واضح من اسمه أنه سائل – يتكون من:
1- حيوانات منوية Sperms.
2- إفرازات أخري بواسطة يتم إفرازها Accessory Sex glands مثل سكر الفركتوز Fructose، و الـ Inositol و Vitamin C و الـ Prostaglandins وبعض الإنزيمات المذيبة للبروتين.
والسائل المنوي هذا Semen هو سائل قلوي Alkaline..
وهو في خواصه الفيزيائية سائل كثيف أبيض، يشبه اللبن إلي حد كبير.. حتى في كونه قلوياً.

المرحلة الثانية "وخثرتني كالجبن":

وحالاً فور حدوث التلقيح Fertilization باختراق الحيوان المنوي Sperm للبويضة من الأنثى Ovum والذي يتم داخل قناة فالوب Fallopian Tube وليس كما يظن البعض أنه يحدث داخل الرحم Uterus.. تتكون اللاحقة Zygote وهي التي بدورها تنقسم فوراً بالانقسام الميتوزي Mitotic Division إلي ما يسمي Morula (حوالي 12 – 32 خلية متكتلة معاً) وهي بدورها تصل للرحم بعد حوالي 3 أيام من التلقيح، ثم تتحول إلي ما يسمي Blastocyst..

وال Blastocyst عبارة عن حويصلة Vesicle من الخلايا، مرصوصة في صفين وبالوسط فراغ،، وتنغمس هذه الحويصلة داخل بطانة الرحم الـ Endometrium في نهاية الأسبوع الأول من بعد التلقيح..

وينقسم صف الخلايا الخارجي من هذه الـحويصلة Trophoblast إلي ثلاث طبقات Chorion محيطة بالحويصلة والتي كبرت في الحجم وتحولت الآن إلي Chorionic Vesicle. ويتكاثر هذا الـ Chorion [Undergoes rapid proliferation] ليصبح ككتلة من الخلايا المتلاحمة والتي تشبه قطعة اللبن المتجبن..

المرحلة الثالثة "كسوتني جلداً ولحماً":

وذلك حيث أن خلايا طبقة الجلد في تمام الأسبوع الرابع 4th Week من حياة الجنين، تبدأ بتغطية طبقة الـ Mesenchyme والتي هي طبقة من الأنسجة الضامة :

"4 Weeks: Simple Ectoderm Epithelium over Mesenchyme"
انظر مثلاً – لا للحصر – ما جاء قي الموقع الخاص بجامعة New South Wales
بـ "سيدني" – "أستراليا" >> The New South Wales- Sydney – Australia وذلك في مقال تحت عنوان Development of Skin, Hair & Nails أي تطور / تكوين الجلد والشعر والأظافر،،
http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Notes/skintxt.htm

ثم في خلال المدة من الشهر الأول وحتى الشهر الثالث تقوم هذه الخلايا بالتكاثر والانقسام المتتابع لتكون طبقات الجلد الفعلية Stratified Epithelium وفي نفس الفترة وبالتوازي تقوم خلايا طبقة الـ Mesoderm المحتوية من الخارج بطبقة خلايا الجلد بالتمايز إلي ثلاثة طبقات:

1- Paraxial Mesoderm
وهذه الطبقة تنقسم لـ 42 – 44 شريحة من الخلايا "Somites"
 Intermediate Mesoderm2
 Lateral Plate Mesoderm-3

وطبقات الـ Somites هذه تتمايز إلي Sclerotome & Dermomytome حيث أن الـ Dermomytome يكون الطبقة الداخلية العميقة من الجلد Dermis وأيضاً يكون العضلات الإرادية Voluntary Skeletal Muscles ..
ويمكن للتوسع في تلك النقطة الرجوع لـ Developmental Biology Text Book المعد بواسطة Scott F. Gilbert ، SWARTHMORE COLLEGE
– الجزء الثالث Later Embryonic Development تحت عنوان:

Paraxial and intermediate mesoderm
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/bv.fcgi?indexed=google&rid=dbio.section.3455

وبالطبع – كما يعرف الجميع – أنه وحتى هذه المرحلة في حالة حدوث سقط Abortion سوف ينزل الجنين الميت في صورة قطع لحمية ودم .. ولن يكن قد ظهر به أي غضاريف أو عظام ..

المرحلة الرابعة "فنسجتني بعظام وعصب":

وبعد ذلك تبدأ الفقرات في العمود الفقري Vertebrae بالظهور، وتظهر أولاً في صورة
غضاريف Cartilage قبل أن تتحول إلي عظام Ossification .. وكذلك يبدأ في نفس الوقت تكوين الضلوع في القفص الصدري ولكنها أيضاً تظهر كغضاريف قبل أن يبدأ تعظمها فيما بعد..

ويمكن الإطلاع علي ذلك في أي مرجع طبي خاص بمراحل تطور الجنين، نذكر مثلاً:
The portion of the somite that gives rise to these cells is called the sclerotome, and these mesenchymal cells ultimately become the Cartilage cells (chondrocytes) of the vertebrae and part (if not all) of each rib

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/bv.fcgi?indexed=google&rid=dbio.section.3455
وذلك تحت عنوان "Differentiation within the Somite" ..


وجاء في موقع University of New South Wales – Sydney – Australia ما يلي:

Skeletal muscle forms by fusion of mononucleated myoblasts to form multinucleated myotubes. Bone is formed through a lengthy process involving ossification of a cartilage formed from mesenchyme. Two main forms of ossification occur in different bones, intramembranous (eg skull) and endochondrial (eg limb long bones) ossification. Ossification continues postnatally, through puberty until mid 20s.

والترجمة الحرفية لما جاء في هذه الفقرة عن تكوين العظام هو كالآتي:
" العظم يتكون خلال عملية طويلة تشمل تعظم الغضاريف Cartilage التي تكون من اللحمة المتوسط Mesenchyme . وهناك صورتين للتعظم تحدث في العظام المختلفة، تعظم بين غشائي مثل الجمجمة، وتعظم غضروفي مثل عظام الأطراف الطويلة. وعملية التعظم تستكمل بعد الولادة، وحتى سن البلوغ حوالي سن العشرينات ".
انظر:http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Notes/skmus.htm

وباختصار لمن يصعب عليه الخوض في المجال الطبي، نختصر ذلك بعبارة جاءت في موقع Pregnancy.org (أي الحبل)، وهي:

Week Eight: Cartilage and bones begin to form
الأسبوع الثامن: الغضاريف والعظام تبدأ تتكون..
http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment1.php

أما بخصوص الجهاز العصبي المركزي – المخ والحبل الشوكىّ، وهو القائم بدور القائد المدبر لمعظم
الأمور الحسية والحركية الخاصة بالجسم كله، فيبدأ تكوينه أصلاً مما يسمي بـ Neural Plate
أي الصفيحة العصبية الجنينية، والتي تلتف لتصبح Neural Tube أي القناة العصبية..

والجزء الرأسي المتمدد من هذه القناة سيصبح فيما بعد المخ Brain والجزء الطولي السفلي سيصبح الحبل الشوكي Spinal Cord ..

وهناك شريحة من الخلايا Neural Crest تكون ملاصقة للـ Neural Tube ثم تهاجر للأمام وتتمايز إلي العقد / المحطات العصبية ""Ganglia الخاصة بالأعصاب المخية Cranial Nerves والأعصاب الشوكية Spinal Nerves وأيضاً أعصاب الجهاز العصبي اللاإرادي Autonomic N. S. ...

فالجهاز العصبي يتم، ويبدأ في العمل في الأسبوع التاسع، حيث يبدأ الجنين بإعطاء أوامر حركية من خلال الأعصاب ويبدأ في ثني المفاصل وتمديدها، ويمكن الرجوع لذلك مثلاً من خلال موقع Pregnancy.org
حيث جاء في http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment1.php
Week Nine
• Baby has begun movement - While still too small for you to feel, your little one is wriggling, shifting, and dancing already! Makes you almost wish for a window to peek in whenever you want!
• Most joints are formed now - and trust that your little one is practicing bending and flexing.

"الأسبوع التاسع – الطفل يبدأ الحركة، بينما يكون ما زال صغيراً جداً عن أن تشعري بها، ولكن صغيرك يلوي ويغير وضعه ويرقص بالفعل.. معظم مفاصله فد تكونت الآن، وثقي أن صغيرك الآن يلوي ويثني مفاصله.."
*** لمشاهدة مراحل تطور الجنين بتتبع مرفق بالصور، انظر:
http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment1.php
http://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-fetal-development-index


† ســــلام المسيح †
​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## مفكر حر (1 يونيو 2011)

الإخوة الكرام في المنتدى :

هل تذكرون حين سألتكم هل يوجد [زغلول نجار مسيحي ] ؟ لا تسمحوا لهم أن يجروكم لتفكروا بنفس عقليتهم القائمة على مركب النقص التالي :

الغرب متقدم , و نحن خير أمة أخرجت للناس في ذيل القائمة ... ما الحل ؟ 
وجدوا الحل فيما يلي : صحيح أن الغربيين اخترعوا كذا , لكن هذا الكذا مذكور في القرآن و السنة , بالتالي نحن أفضل من هؤلاء الكفرة [ واضح أنه قياس خاطئ طبعاً]

و صحيح أن الغربيين اكتشفوا الحقيقة العلمية القائلة بكذا , لكن هذه الحقيقة مذكورة في القرآن و السنة , و هذا دليل آخر على أننا أفضل من هؤلاء الكفرة [ خاطئ كسابقه]

عن موضوع الجنين :

قبل مرضي عندما كنت طالباً جامعياً درست الجنين و التشريح المقارن في الكلية , لم يذكر مرجع واحد متعلق بمادة الجنين أن العظام تتكون قبل اللحم .. هذا تجدونه فقط في قرآن الإعجازيين و هو التيكست بوك الذي وضعه المسمى كيث مور بالتعاون مع الزنداني ... خذو هذه الهدية الظريفة عن هذا الكيث مور الذي صيروه بقدرة قادر أعظم عالم جنين في العصر الحديث :

*Dr. Keith Moore *
Another great sanctuary for the Islamists and the new Mullahs is the embryologist Dr. Keith Moore.  He was the former President of the Canadian Association of Anatomists and professor Emeritus, Department of anatomy and cell biology, University of Toronto.  When he was offered a faculty position in King Abdul Aziz University, right away he smelled the sweet scent of petro-dollars and plenty of it in Saudi Arabia. He worked with the embryology committee of the King Abdul Aziz University in Jeddah. His job was to interpret the many statements in the Quran and Sunnah referring to the human reproduction and prenatal development. One wonders why the Saudi Government has to employ an infidel to interpret the Quran when there are no shortages of Islamic scholars for this job. Why did not the Saudis have qualified people from the 'Islamic brother' countries?  How come the Saudis cannot trust the interpretation of the Quran from their 'brothers'?  The answer lies in the fact that the Arabs practice overt and covert form of racism (call it Islamic racism if you would like).  Any dark skinned people who have worked in the Arab countries will attest to this fact.  There are separate pay structures and perks for the whites and the dark skinned people in most Arab countries.  A statement from a dark skinned people no matter how much education and knowledge he or she does have is not acceptable to the Arabs.  Whereas, a sworn statement by a western white skinned person with a very little expertise is totally acceptable to them.  As you know, bulks of American Muslims are blacks.  However, the Arabs will seldom employ a black American to do the job of Dr. Keith Moore even though the Black American may be as competitive as a white American.  The white population knows this craving by the Arabs for white recognition.  And they take full advantage of this weakness of the Arabs to make more money out of them.  Any way, let us hear what Dr. Keith Moore had to say to please his paymaster.  At a conference in Cairo, he presented a research paper and stated:  
"It has been a great pleasure for me to help clarify statements in the Quran about human development. It is clear to me that these statements must have come to Muhammad from God, or Allah, because most of this knowledge was not discovered until many centuries later.  This proves to me that Muhammad must have been a messenger of God or Allah".   
Bravo!  What could be a better statement than this from an infidel to please the Islamists! Notice that he never mentioned whether the statements in the Quran are scientific or not. He simply stated what the Islamists wanted to hear, took his money and went home.  He never converted to Islam.  He just fooled the ever-gullible Islamists and the new Mullahs and laughed all his way to the bank. In the West, they say that a sucker is born every minute.  I have to say that as long as Islamists are there they will produce gullible folks _ad infinitum_ and in turn these new simpletons would be taken for a ride by the clever ones such as Maurice Bucille and Keith Moore. 

على كل : لو على سبيل المثال ثبتت صحة نظرية التطور [ بالرجوع كذلك الى تشابه بنى الفقاريات و غيرها في التشريح المقارن , أو تطابق مرحلة الجنين العام عند الثدييات حيث كنا ندرس مقاطع مجهرية لأجنة خنازير في المختبر ]
فسيقفز أحد  الإعجازيين ليقول : هل رأيتم صدق الآية [ و خلقناكم أطواراً ] ليدلل بها على التدرج في الخلق..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يونيو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *و من قال ان الكتاب المقدس قال ان الانسان تمثال حجري ؟؟؟*
> 
> *نحن الان نناقش مسيحياً اترك ما جاء في القرآن جانباً رغم ان العلم اثبت صحته *
> 
> ...



++++++++++++++++

هنا يوجد مزج بين موضوعين مختلفين

2 -- الموضوع الثانى (ذكرته قبل الأول للتسهيل) عن رؤية رآها أحد الأنبياء ، عن شعب الله الذى مات وتعفن وتحلل ولم يبقى منه إلاَّ العظام الجافة

ففى هذه الرؤية ، رأى النبى وإذا هذا الشعب الميت يعود إلى الحياة ، بنفس تسلسل أحداث الموت
فرأى العظام المفككة ترجع لتترابط ، ثم يكسوها اللحم والعصب ثم تعود إليعا الحياة

فهذه كانت نبوءة عن شعب الله الميت فى خطيته ، بالرجوع إلى الله ، وبالتالى الرجوع إلى الحياة

++وذلك ليس له - كما ترى - أى علاقة بعلم الأجنة !!!!!!!!!!!

1 -- والنقطة الأولى ، كانت من سفر أيوب الصديق ، وهى تتحدث عن أن الله ينسج الإنسان بقدرته وهو فى بطن أمه ، مثلما ينسج النسَّاج الثوب ، فيكون عالماً بكل مكوناته 

فالمقصود هو معرفة الله بكل مكنونات الإنسان ، وبكل ما فى عقله من أفكار ، لأنه من خلقته ، فإنه قادر على معرفة كل ما فيه

*وأعتقد أن تكوين الجنين لا يكون مراحل منفصلة - مثلما يقول كتاب حضرتك - بل يكون مثل عملية النسج للمكونات فى الوقت الواحد

فكل مكونات الجنين تنمو معاً فى نفس الوقت ، مثلما أن كل خيوط الثوب تتشابك معاً فى نفس الوقت لتكوين الثوب ، فينمو معاً حتى يكتمل معاً
*
ففى ذلك لا أرى خطأً ، ولو كنا من محدثى المعجزات لكنا قد قلنا بأنها إعجاز


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2011)

*ينقل للشبهات*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (1 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت مش نقحم الكتاب المقدس في الكلام عن الحاجات دي زي ما قال الاخ كيرلس
الكتاب المقدس يا اختي مش كلام علمي عشان تلاقي فيه مراحل تكوين الجنين


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *من عينى حضرتك معلوماتك الطبيبة كويسة ولا ابدا من تحت الصفر *



:new6::new6:



> 4. فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ وَقُلْ لَهَا: أَيَّتُهَا الْعِظَامُ الْيَابِسَةُ, اسْمَعِي كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ.
> 5. هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِهَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ: هَئَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ.
> 6. وَأَضَعُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَباً وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْماً وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْداً وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ].



و ايه علاقة الكلام دا بالجنين؟
انتي بتاخديها بالشبه ولا ايه؟
ولا انتي قريتي الموضوع في منتدى اسلامي فخدتيه زي ما هو كدة؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يونيو 2011)

> هل تذكرون حين سألتكم هل يوجد [زغلول نجار مسيحي ] ؟ لا تسمحوا لهم أن يجروكم لتفكروا بنفس عقليتهم القائمة على مركب النقص التالي :



لا تقلق اخونا الحبيب
احنا نجيب فقط لكي نثبت انه لا يوجد أي أخطاء علمية بالكتاب المقدس
و ان كتابنا المقدس يتفق مع العلم ، لأن الكتاب هو كلمة الله

ليس من باب اثبات الاعجاز ، لأن الاعجاز العلمي هو لغة و حجّة الضعفاء
و نحن لا نميل أبدًا الى اثبات صحة كتابنا من خلال هذا الهراء

إنما فقط : 
بطرس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 15 بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ،


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت الأخت الكريمة *أنصار المصطفى *تعطي نفسها بعض الوقت لتشاهد هذا الفيديو وتسمع كلام هذا الشاب السعودي الحائز على ماجستير في علم الأحياء عندما كان في السعودية، كيف واجه رجال العلم عن الخطأ فيكلام القرآن حول تكوين الجنين وماذا قالوا له. اتمنى لك وقتا ممتعا، لعل وعسى تدركين أن عبادة الحرف تقتل لأنها عبادة وثن، لأن جميع اسئلتك -اسوة بكل الأحبة المسلمي- تتمسك بالحرف، ومثال على ذلك هاتين المشاركتي في هذا  الموضوع:





انصار المصطفى قال:


> ممكن تعطيني مرجع علمي يؤكد ان هذا هو الترتيب العلمي الصحيح





انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا حابه تعطيني مراجع علميه تقول ان الترتيب هو
> 
> جلدا ولحما الاول ثم العظام والعصب



 
تكررين كلامك لأنك لم تفهمِ المضمون بل اخذتِ الكلام بحرفيته وسألتِ عن الترتيب.






192 - اختبار يجمع بين السعودية وسوريا


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2011)

مداخلة بسيطة .

كثيرا ما تسقط النساء اجنتها لسبب او لأخر، أو تجهض عمدا، وكثيرا ما يحدث هذا في البيت..... فهل اسقطت أو أجهضت إمرأة هيكلا عظمياً؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)




----------



## انصار المصطفى (1 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> 
> تكوين الجنين في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

استاذ ماي روك انا اعلم بان النسخ و الصق ممنوع و انا قد وضحت اني اقتبست رد دكتور و كلام علمي و مؤيد بمراجع علميه غربيه فهل يمكن ان نكمل الحوار بالاعتماد على الكلام المؤيد بمراجع علميه ام ننهي الحوار لانكم لا تريدوا ان تناقشوا لانه الرد مقتبس ......وماذا اذا اعطيتكم المراجع العلميه مدعمه بالصور بان العظام ( الغضاريف ) تكونت اولاً ثم العضلات ( الحم )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يونيو 2011)

انا لما باشوفك بتكتبى انتى بالذات يا انصار ، قلبى بيتقطع عليكى ، انتى بالذات بالرغم من انى بشوف كل نوعيات البشر بتكتب هنا .
مترديش على كلامى ، بس هقولك كلمة واحدة بس .
متى 13: 1- 23 / شوفى انتى انهى نوعية من الارض .

مش بقولك وقفى كتابة ، انا عايزك تكملى كتابة عن اى حاجة فى فكرك ، بس تضيفى حاجة واحدة بس ، صلاة لربنا اثناء كتابتك للمواضيع .
اعتقد طلبى مش كبير ، مجرد بس تكتبى هنا وتصلى فى البيت ، اقصد بالصلاة انك تتكلمى مباشرة مع ربنا، قوليله انا بحبك قوى وعايزك تساعدنى وتفتح عقلى ومخى .


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2011)

هل شاهدتِ الفيديو في مشاركتي السابقة، أم اتخدتِ قرارا مسبقا بعدم مشاهدته خوفا من مواجهة الحقيقة ؟






انصار المصطفى قال:


>


 

يبدو أن الأخت أنصار تدافع عن الشيء لا لسبب سوى خوفها من أي يثبت لها عكسه. لذلك لا تقرأ الردود وتستمرين بترديد نفس الكلام.

حتى انها لم تقرأ الشروحات على هذه الصورة التي فكرت انها ستخدم دفاعها.  لنقرأ معا: هذا لو قرأتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





الشورحات تبين:

 أن في *الاسبوع الرابع* يتكون البرعم الطرفي كنسيح مكون من خلايا ميزنيكيمية عضرو عظمية غير متمايزة*. *
منذ *الأسبوع الخامس* تبدأ عملية تكون العظام بتجمع الخلايا العظمية واتحادخا بالخلايا العضروفية 
في نهاية *الأسبوع السادس *يكون اليهكل العظمي كله قد صار* متميزا و غضروفيا.... *
في* الأسبوع السابع* تبدأ عملية التعظم.
*ما هي الخلايا الميزنيكيمية غير المتميزة ؟ *هذه في الأصل خلايا جنينية ينظر إليها بإعتبارها الخلايا الأم (الخلايا المولدة Progenitor Cells) التي لها القدرة على التميز إلى طرز أخرى من خلايا النسيج الضام .

بإختصار الصورة التي اتيتي بها تؤكد ما قاله الأخ المبارك الطبيب *شمس الحق *في مشاركته رقم 13 أن " *الثلاث انسجة بيتم تكوينهم فى وقت واحد وبيتمايز منهم انسجى الجسم المختلفة فى وقت واحد
ودا رسم توضيحى للثلاث انسجة* "

فتحي عقلك يا بنتي عشان الرب يفتح أمامك ابواب السماء.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> لا تقلق اخونا الحبيب
> احنا نجيب فقط لكي نثبت انه لا يوجد أي أخطاء علمية بالكتاب المقدس
> و ان كتابنا المقدس يتفق مع العلم ، لأن الكتاب هو كلمة الله
> 
> ...


 
لا اعلم لماذا كل ما سئلنا سؤال تفهموها خطأ انا الان لا اريد منكم ان تثبتوا انه اعجاز و انما اريد منكم ان تبحثوا و تقروا في كتابكم كما تبحثون في كتابنا اليس السيد المسيح يطلب منكم ان تبحثوا و تقروا ......... الكتاب المقدس يقول ان اللحم يتكون قبل العظام في الجنين فهل هذا صحيح علميا ؟؟؟؟؟ 




> هل شاهدتِ الفيديو في مشاركتي السابقة، أم اتخدتِ قرارا مسبقا بعدم مشاهدته خوفا من مواجهة الحقيقة ؟


 
عزيزتي انا اولا لم اشاهد مشاركتك إلا بعد ان كنت كتبت رد طويل و تم حذف لانه كان اقتباس من رد دكتور لهذا اتمني ان لا تتخذي قرر مسبقا بحقي فانا لا اخاف من الحقيقه و إلا لماذا انا هنا اذا كنت اخاف 




> يبدو أن الأخت أنصار تدافع عن الشيء لا لسبب سوى خوفها من أي يثبت لها عكسه. لذلك لا تقرأ الردود وتستمرين بترديد نفس الكلام.


 لا فانا لست من هذا النوع فالانسان المؤمن بشئ خاصة اذا كانت يملك ادله على صحة كلامه  لا يخاف من شئ ..........انا قرأت كل الردود و الردود التي تحتاج الى وقت لقرأتها مثل المراجع و الروابط الطويله لا ارد عليها حتى اقرأها .....و انا كما قلت لك مسبقا رديت بالاستعانه برد دكتور في احد المواقع و التي رد بطريقه علميه و بروابط و صور وتم حذفه لانه نسخ و لصق 
هل انتم مستعدين للنقاش بالاعتماد على ردود دكاترة و بمعلومات علميه مدعمة بابحاث علميه غربيه و عربيه فانا مستعده ان اجمع لكم و اناقشكم بالاستعانه بها اما اذا انتم لا تتقبلون هذا الاسلوب في النقاش فهذه مشكلتكم و بتالي لا نستطيع ان نكمل




> حتى انها لم تقرأ الشروحات على هذه الصورة التي فكرت انها ستخدم دفاعها. لنقرأ معا: هذا لو قرأتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"

انا قرأتها لا تقلقي ..... انا سوف اوضح لكم لماذا ادرجت الصوره و انها تثبت ان العظام تكون اولا ثم اللحم .........لكن قبل ان ابدأ حابه اسئل الاخ شمس الحق كونه دكتور و دارس لهذه المعلومات  علمياً هل *تكونت* عظام الجنين ( الغضاريف ) اولا ثم تكونت اللحم (العضلات ) ام العكس  و اتمنى ان تؤيد كلامك بروابط و ابحاث علميه  تؤكد كلامك 
سؤالي الثاني لك هو 
هل الحنين المجهض في الاسابيع الاولى يكون عباره عن قطعه لحم ؟؟؟؟؟؟و اتمنى كذلك ان تدعم كلامك بمراجع علميه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 يونيو 2011)

*


الفكر الذي قدمه الكتاب المقدس لتكوين الجنين​

سفر ايوب 10

10 أَلَمْ تَصُبَّنِي كَاللَّبَنِ، وَخَثَّرْتَنِي كَالْجُبْنِ؟
11 كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ.



هو قسمها الي

1 السائل المنوي وتحركه الجهاز التناسلي الانثوي

2 مرحله تشبه تخثر الجبن

3 تكون الجلد واللحم

4 النسيج العظمي والعصبي

وندرسهم معا



المرحله الاولي​
السائل المنوي وتشبيهه باللبن وهذا دقيق من حيث القوام والمواد السكريه واللون الابيض وايضا يشبه اللبن في انه سائل قلوي

ولكنه وصف شيئ يختلف عن اللبن وهو انه لبن متحرك ( تصب ) وهذا شيئ لم يكتشفه العلم الا حديثا فكان يعتقد ان الحمل يتم في الرحم بعد قليل من مكان انزال السائل المنوي ولكن بالطبع تتحرك الحيوانات المنويه بشكل الموجه المصبوبه فهو في حقيقته يتحرك بحركة الحيوانات المنويه في اتجاه محدد وهو ناحية قناة فالوب

Fallopian Tube

التي تحتوي علي البويضه رغم وجود قناتين لفالوب تمر البويضه من احداهما والتاليه في الشهر التالي من القناه الثانيه تباعا

وبعض الهرمونات وتاثيرات اخري كثيره PH ويتجه الحيوانات المنويه اليها عن طريق

ولهذا جاء التعبير الدال علي الحركه رائع فالحيوانات المنويه تستمر في الحركه حتي تصل الي البويضه

Ovum



2 التعبير العبري كتخثر الجبن

ويتكلم بصيغة المفرد

verb, hifil, active, preterite, singular, masculine, second person

وهذا ايضا تعبير رائع

فحيوان منوي واحد هو الذي يخترق جدار البويضه التي تم اذابتها باستخدام الانزيمات المذيبه في 2 N مقدمة الراس ويكون الزيجوت الذي يكون خليه واحد

وبعدها تبدا هذه الخليه في الانقسام ميتوزي

Mitotic Division

الي 2 ثم كل خليه تنقسم الي 4 الي 8 – 16- 32 وهكذا تستمر الانقسامات مكونه جسم كروي وتكون في هذا الوقت وصلت من قناة فلوب الي تجويف الرحمMorula الشكل اسمه موريولا

وهو تقريبا اليوم الثالث من الاخصاب

وعندها تبدا الخلايا الداخليه التجمع في طرف تاركه تجويف في الداخل وهو ما يسمي

وهي عباره عن طبقه خارجيه من الخلايا وبداخلها طرف به مجموعة خلايا Blastocyst

والطرف الثاني تجويف وتبدا في الالتصاق في جدار الرحم والدخول فيه وهو الجدار المليئ بالدم وبعدها ينقسم الخلايا الي طبقتين Endometrium وهو الاندومتريم






هذا بعد الاسبوع الاول وهذه الطبقتين محاطه بالطبقه الثالثه وتبدا الخلايا في التكاثر ويكون شكلها بالفعل يشبه قطعة الجبن الصغيره المتخثره وهي مرحله تسمي

Differentiation








وطبقة

وهو الذي يكون في جدار الرحم ويكون Blastocyst

trophoblast, embryoblast, hypoblast








ويتكون

endoderm. mesoderm ectoderm



وهو شكله الذي قلت يشبه الجبن المتخثر بالفعل



3 تكون الجلد واللحم

بعد الاسبوع الرابع تقريبا تبدا الثلاث طبقات التي ذكرتها في تكوين انسجه يقال لها

والطبقه الخارجيه واول طبقه هي الاكتوديرم تكونMesenchyme

وتكون طبقة وهي التي ينشا منها الجلد وهذا بعد الشهر الاول Epithelium الابيثيليم

الي الشهر الثالث وايضا يوازيها مرحله وهي طبقة المتوسطه وهي الميزوديرم التي هي محاطه بالاكتوديرم الذي بدا يكون الجلد في التحول الي انسجه ثلاثية باراكسيال وانترميديت ولاترال

Paraxial Mesoderm
Intermediate Mesoderm
Lateral Plate Mesoderm

والاولي تتميز الي النسيج السومتك الذي يكون النسيج العضلي والعضلات الارادية

وهو حتي الان لم يكون به اي عظام او اعصاب وتستمر الانسجه في النمو والتميز والنسيج الداخلي يبدا يكون الرئه والمثانه وغيره



4 تتكوين العظام والاعصاب

Cartilage يبدا في الانتشار داخل طبقة الانسجه العضليه ( الوسطي ) نسيج غضروفي

Ossification هذا النسيج يبدا ترسيب الكالسيوم عليه بعمليه اسمها

وهي تبدا في بداية الشهر الثالث وتستمر حتي بعد الولاده

Neural Plate ويبدا في الشهر الرابع ايضا النسيج العصبي من خلايا تسمي

ويبدا اعلاها يكون المخ ولجزء الاسفل يكون الحبل الشوكي وتنتشر بعض الخلايا منها مكونه Neural Crest نسيج عصبي

وتكون العقد العصبيه وينتشر منها النسيج العصبي ويتميز فيما بعد الي الاعصاب الاراديه واللااراديه

وهذا استطيع ان اقوله باختصار لانسان القرن الواحد وعشرين والمتعلمين منهم فقط فما الحال من اربع الاف سنه ؟ هل كان يستطيع ايوب بارشاد الروح القدس يقول بتفصيل ؟ بالطبع لن يفهم احد فما قاله هو تبسيط رائع

ولهذا نلاحظ ان ايوب قال كسوتني جلد ولحم فنسجتني وهو تعبير دقيق ورائع ثم قال عظام اولا ثم اعصاب وبالفعل العظام يبدا نسيجها الاولي قبل الاعصاب بشهر تقريبا



وداود النبي يقول بارشاد الروح القدس



مزمور 139


13 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اقْتَنَيْتَ كُلْيَتَيَّ. نَسَجْتَنِي فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّي.
14 أَحْمَدُكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنِّي قَدِ امْتَزْتُ عَجَبًا. عَجِيبَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُكَ، وَنَفْسِي تَعْرِفُ ذلِكَ يَقِينًا.
15 لَمْ تَخْتَفِ عَنْكَ عِظَامِي حِينَمَا صُنِعْتُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ، وَرُقِمْتُ فِي أَعْمَاقِ الأَرْضِ.
16 رَأَتْ عَيْنَاكَ أَعْضَائِي، وَفِي سِفْرِكَ كُلُّهَا كُتِبَتْ يَوْمَ تَصَوَّرَتْ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا.





ويقول نسجتني في بطن امي

اي ان الانسجه بدات تتشكل في بطن الام ولم يقل خلق مرحله بعد مرحله ولم يقل مرحله تتحولي الي اخري فجاه ولكن نسيج ينموا وينقسم ويتشكل كما قدمت سابقا

ومن البدايه يقول نفسي لان نفس الانسان فيه ولن تاتي بواسطة جبريل بعد 120 يوم

بعد تشكل الانسجه ياتي تكوين النسيج الغضروفي الذي يكون العظام التي صنعت في الخفاء بعملية الكالسيفيكيشن التي شرحتها سابقا وهي بالفعل في الخفاء ترسيب بسيط لا يري بالعين

ويقول شيئ خطير وهو ترقيم العظام اي تميزها الوظيفي فبالفعل لايخلق هيكل عظمي ثم يكسي باللحم ولكن نسيج غضروفي يتكلس ويتميز بعدها الي عظام ومفاصل

وبعدها تاخذ الاعضاء شكلها النهائي وتنموا في الحجم كما صورت



فهذا وصف دقيق جدا لتكوين الجنين وفي نفس الوقت مناسب لكل ثقافه وكل فكر وهذا هو كلام الرب المناسب لكل زمان ومكان ولا يختلف عليه المفسرين ولا يعرفون معناه الاصلي



وقبل ان انتهي من الفكر المسيحي اقدم لكم صور قارنوها بما قاله الكتاب المقدس





وساستخدم تاريخ الدوره الشهريه لانه هو الاسلوب المتبع في العد اكثر
















19-21







21- 23






26 - 27






28-32






31 – 35






37- 42






44- 48







51- 53






56 – 60






*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يونيو 2011)

*الموضوع تاه ومش فاهم فين السؤال اصلا
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يونيو 2011)

*العظام bones علشان يطلق عليها bones لازم تتكون من انسجة العظم كلها
marrow اللى هو قلب العظام واللى بيكون خلايا الدم
اندواوستيم وبيراوستيم
اوستيوسيت دى الخلايا اللى بتتكون منها العظام وبعد كدا بيترسب كالسيوم وكولاجين علشان يكون نسيج العظام 
العظام فى نشاتها بيحصل مرحلة التعظم بترسيب الكالسيوم والمعادن
ياما غضروف ياما غشاء
intracartiliginous ossification
intramembranous ossification
الكلام دا مش بيحصل فى مرحلة وبعد لما يخلص نغطيه باللحم
دا اللى يقولوه جهلة
الكلام دا بيحصل فى نفس الوقت لما انسجة العضلات بتبدا فى التمايز من الخلايا البدائية الخاصة بيها 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يونيو 2011)

*
الشهر التالت مرحلة التعظم بتبدا فى العظام الطويلة
فى الشهر الرابع مراكز التعظم الاولية بتبدا فى الظهور فى الجزء الاوسط من العظام
وبيولد الطفل وفى اجزاء محصلش ليها تعظم نهائيا وبتبقى غضروف 
ومن الولادة لغاية سن 5 سنين مراكز التعظم الثانوية بتبدا فى العمل 
 الطفل لما بيحبى بتبقى الركبة غضروف مش عظم 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يونيو 2011)

*السؤال كان عن نص ايوب
كسوتنى جلدا ولحما فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب
دى تسبحة ايوب للخالق 
ومع كل احترامى للكتاب المقدس اللى انا مؤمن بيه
لا يوجد كتاب امبريولوجى للعالم بيعتمد على كتاب مقدس لطائفة علشان يقولنا مراحل تكوين الجنين
فى سونار واكس راى يقدر يقولنا دا بدقة 
بالرغم من ذلك لا يتعارض مع العلم
بالنسبة للقران مضغة وعلقه ونطقة وعظم مكسو لحم ممكن اطلعلك مهزلة علمية فى كل كلمة فيها وانها كلها نصوص بتعتمد على المشاهدات العينية وتفسيرات بدائية كانت منتشرة بين العوام  
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *العظام bones علشان يطلق عليها bones لازم تتكون من انسجة العظم كلها*
> *marrow اللى هو قلب العظام واللى بيكون خلايا الدم*
> *اندواوستيم وبيراوستيم*
> *اوستيوسيت دى الخلايا اللى بتتكون منها العظام وبعد كدا بيترسب كالسيوم وكولاجين علشان يكون نسيج العظام *
> ...


  يعني من كلامك العظام و العضلات تتكون في نفس الوقت لكن العضلان تظهر اولا ؟؟؟؟؟اذا هذا ما تقصده ممكن تؤيد كلامك بمراجع علميه او حتى تدرج النص الي يقول ان العضلات (الحم )تظهر قبل العظام 

اذا ممكن حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع يكون الحوار بيني و بين الاخ شمس الحق


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يونيو 2011)

> يعني من كلامك العظام و العضلات تتكون في نفس الوقت لكن العضلان تظهر اولا ؟؟؟؟؟اذا هذا ما تقصده ممكن تؤيد كلامك بمراجع علميه او حتى تدرج النص الي يقول ان العضلات (الحم )تظهر قبل العظام


*ياعزيزتى وسط النسج المكون للعضلات بيتكون مراكز تعظم الاتنين لا ينفصلوا عن بعض ابدا
مفيش شئ بيظهر قبل شئ تانى *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الشهر التالت مرحلة التعظم بتبدا فى العظام الطويلة*
> *فى الشهر الرابع مراكز التعظم الاولية بتبدا فى الظهور فى الجزء الاوسط من العظام*
> *وبيولد الطفل وفى اجزاء محصلش ليها تعظم نهائيا وبتبقى غضروف *
> *ومن الولادة لغاية سن 5 سنين مراكز التعظم الثانوية بتبدا فى العمل *
> *الطفل لما بيحبى بتبقى الركبة غضروف مش عظم *


وماذا عن البرعم الطرفي Human  Embryo Limb Bud
وهو مجموعه من الخلايه الضامه الغير متمايزه و نشأ عن خلايا somatic mesoderm و الذي يظهر في الاسبوع الرابع ووظيفته تكوين الهيكل العظمي فتبدأ بتكوين الغضاريف ثم العظام وهو يعتبر بدايه العظام و البرعم الاول لتكون العظام Bones و ال  Connective Tissues فيما بعْد  

​ 






الترْجمة :

في نهايةِ الأسبوعِ الرابِعِ , فإن البراعِمَ الطرفيّة يُمكِنُ رؤْيَتُها , كنتوءاتٍ تظْهرُ من جِدار الجِسم . وبِدايةً فالبرعم الطرفي يتكوّنُ مِن جِذْرٍ ميزنكيمي ذو أصْليْنِ , أحدُهُما وهوالطبقة الجِسْمِيّةِ الميزنكيمية الخارِجِيّةِ للميزودِرْم, و الذي سيُكوِّنُ العِظامَ و الأنسِجَةَ الضامّةَ , ومُغطّى بطبقةٍ الإكتودِرم.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياعزيزتى وسط النسج المكون للعضلات بيتكون مراكز تعظم الاتنين لا ينفصلوا عن بعض ابدا*
> *مفيش شئ بيظهر قبل شئ تانى *


ملاحظه البراعم الطرفيه التي تكون العظام تتحول الى غضاريف في الاسبوع الخامس او السادس بينما او ظهور للخلايه العضليه كان في الاسبوع السابع 

























​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يونيو 2011)

*Somites*


*During the fourth week the embryo is segmented.  Each segment consists of a somite innervated by a segmental nerve derived from a segment of the neural tube.*
*A somite is divided into two parts:*

*a.[FONT=&quot]      The sclerotome is the  ventro-medial part of the somite.  It contains a “cavity” of loose cells.  Cells from the sclerotome migrate medially to surround the notochord and neural tube and form the axial skeleton.[/FONT]*

*b.[FONT=&quot]     The dermomyotome is the dorso-lateral part of the somite.  Cells from the dermomyotome migrate laterally and, as its name implies, gives rise to (i) skeletal muscle and (ii) the dermis of the skin.  The concept of the myotome in gross anatomy is an embryological concept. Each anatomical myotome is derived from the embryological dermomyotome that is innervated by a segmental nerve and forms a goroup of skeletal muscle cells and the dermis of the corresponding segment of ectoderm[/FONT]*​*ششرحتها اربع مرات ولا اشرحها تانى*
*. *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يونيو 2011)

الأخت أنصار

عمَّا تدافعين !!! فهل قال العلم أبداً أن اللحم - فى الجنين - يكسو العظم الذى سبق تكوينه !!!!!!!!!!!

يا سيدتى إنهما ينموان معاً ، فمنذ اللحظة الأولى تبدأ بعض الخلايا فى التخصص لكل مكوِّن من مكونات الجسم

وحتى الغضاريف  - مع أنها ليست عظاماً - فإنها لا تكتمل أولاً ثم يبدأ اللحم فى الظهور بعدها

بل ينموان معاً 

فكرة *إكتمال *العظم - أو حتى الغضاريف - ثم إبتداء اللحم فى *الظهور *لكى تنمو على ما سبق ، هى فكرة خاطئة

فلماذا البحث عن التحايل !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا لا اخاف من الحقيقه و إلا لماذا انا هنا اذا كنت اخاف



نترك الحكم للأيام . 



انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا فانا لست من هذا النوع فالانسان المؤمن بشئ خاصة اذا كانت يملك ادله على صحة كلامه


جميع إدلتك هي ترجمة من مصادر إسلامية تم فيها تحريف الأصل الغربي في السعودية حيث ضخت الإخيرة مبالغا طائلة من المال في هذا المضمار . *لذلك اكرر واقول شاهدي الحلقة* إذا كنت فعلا لا تخافين الحقيقة. 




انصار المصطفى قال:


> الردود التي تحتاج الى وقت لقرأتها مثل المراجع و الروابط الطويله لا ارد عليها حتى اقرأها


 
الأجدر بك ان تقرائيها أولا ولا تستمري في ترديد نفس الكلام لكي يكون لك حجة جديدة من خلال إطلاعك عليها. هذه هي الطريقة الأكاديمية.



انصار المصطفى قال:


> هل انتم مستعدين للنقاش بالاعتماد على ردود دكاترة و بمعلومات علميه مدعمة بابحاث علميه غربيه و عربيه فانا مستعده ان اجمع لكم و اناقشكم بالاستعانه بها اما اذا انتم لا تتقبلون هذا الاسلوب في النقاش فهذه مشكلتكم و بتالي لا نستطيع ان نكمل


هذا لسان حالك.



انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا قرأتها لا تقلقي ..... انا سوف اوضح لكم لماذا ادرجت الصوره و انها تثبت ان العظام تكون اولا ثم اللحم .........لكن قبل ان ابدأ حابه اسئل الاخ شمس الحق كونه دكتور و دارس لهذه المعلومات علمياً هل *تكونت* عظام الجنين ( الغضاريف ) اولا ثم تكونت اللحم (العضلات ) ام العكس و اتمنى ان تؤيد كلامك بروابط و ابحاث علميه تؤكد كلامك


 
أخذتي هذا الكلام من الشرح الأول الذي يقول: "خلايا ميزنيكيمية عضرو عظمية غير متمايزة*، وليست عضلية. *

*"وليست عضلية" *غير موجودة في النص الأصلي بل اضيفت في الترجمة العربية لتثبت ما يريدون إثباته.



انصار المصطفى قال:


> هل الحنين المجهض في الاسابيع الاولى يكون عباره عن قطعه لحم ؟؟؟؟؟؟و اتمنى كذلك ان تدعم كلامك بمراجع علميه


سأرد على هذا السؤال من خبرتي الشخصية.
في حملي الأول سقط الجنين في الأسبوع السادس او السابع. والظرف الذي تم فيه الإسقاط سمح لي أن اراه واضعه في يدي والمسه. كان كتلة لحمية لا أكثر، ويشبه هذه الصورة من حيث الشكل مع الفارق ان هذه الصورة مجهرية ومكبرة للحقيقة وعلى ما يبدو انها على الأشعة تبين ما لا تراه العين المجردة. يعني بمختصر لم اتمكن من لمس اي نتؤات عظمية.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يونيو 2011)

يا ست أنصار

قارنى بين ما تقولينه أنتى ، وبين الحقائق 

فلا يوجد أحد فى الدنيا كلها قال أو رأى أن العظام تكتمل ثم يبدأ اللحم فى تكسيتها !!!!!!

وحتى ما تتحدثين عنه من خلايا غضروفية ، فمع أنه ليس عظاماً ، إلاَّ أنه أيضاً لا يكتمل قبل بدأ اللحم فى التكون ، بل ينموان معاً ، كخيوط النسيج التى تتوالى معاً حتى يتكون النسيج كله

فلا هو عظم ، ولا هو يكتمل وحده قبل غيره !!!!!!

فلماذا العناد ؟؟؟ 

هل تدافعين عن الخطأ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 يونيو 2011)

> ا اعلم لماذا كل ما سئلنا سؤال تفهموها خطأ انا الان لا اريد منكم ان تثبتوا انه اعجاز و انما اريد منكم ان تبحثوا و تقروا في كتابكم كما تبحثون في كتابنا اليس السيد المسيح يطلب منكم ان تبحثوا و تقروا



طيب هو حد كلمك ولا فهمك غلط؟

آدينا بنسمع الكلام و بنبحث :smile02



> الكتاب المقدس يقول ان اللحم يتكون قبل العظام في الجنين فهل هذا صحيح علميا ؟؟؟؟؟



ايوة صحيح علميا

يا رب ارحم أمة (ما انا بقارئ)

اقرأي يا ست الكل ردود الاخوة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

ملحوظة صغيرة

الكتاب المقدس لم يقل أن اللحم يتكون قبل ولا بعد العظام

بل قال بأن الله ينسج كل شيئ معاً

فكل مكونات الجنين تنمو معاً


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *Somites*
> 
> 
> *During the fourth week the embryo is segmented. Each segment consists of a somite innervated by a segmental nerve derived from a segment of the neural tube.*
> ...


 
اخ شمس الحق ممكن تحط الترجمه للكلام دا لكي يفهم الجميع .....انا فهمت انك تقصد ان العظام و اللحم تتكون وتظهر في نفس الوقت لكن انت لم ترد على سؤالي حول وماذا عن *البراعم الطرفيه (Human Embryo Limb Bud)
*وهو مجموعه من الخلايه الضامه الغير متمايزه و نشأ عن خلايا somatic mesoderm و الذي يظهر في الاسبوع الرابع ووظيفته تكوين الهيكل العظمي فتبدأ بتكوين الغضاريف ثم العظام وهو يعتبر بدايه العظام و البرعم الاول لتكون العظام Bones و ال Connective Tissues فيما بعد) 
التي تكون العظام تتحول الى غضاريف في الاسبوع الخامس او السادس و كما تعرف فان الغضروف هي مرحلة من مراحل نمو العظام فهى تكون غضروف أولا ثم تتحول إلى عظام





> عمَّا تدافعين !!! فهل قال العلم أبداً أن اللحم - فى الجنين - يكسو العظم الذى سبق تكوينه !!!!!!!!!!!


 
تابع النقاش وسوف تعرف ان العلم اكد ان العظام تتكون اولا تم يكسيها اللحم ....لكن خلينا نناقشها خطوه خطوه مع الاخ شمس الحق.....انا الى الان لم اذكر لكم ما جاء في في كلام الدكتور كيث مور الذي يؤكد هذا المعلومه ......لاني اعرف ان ردكم سوف يكون كهذا :download:



> جميع إدلتك هي ترجمة من مصادر إسلامية تم فيها تحريف الأصل الغربي في السعودية حيث ضخت الإخيرة مبالغا طائلة من المال في هذا المضمار


 


> يا سيدتى إنهما ينموان معاً ، فمنذ اللحظة الأولى تبدأ بعض الخلايا فى التخصص لكل مكوِّن من مكونات الجسم


عزيزي انا اتفق معا انهما ينموان معا لكن نصل الى مرحل يتم فيها ظهور وتكوين  العظام (الغضروف ) اولا حيث انه في الاسبوع الرابع  يظهر * البراعم الطرفيه *وظيفته تكوين الهيكل العظمي فتبدأ بتكوين الغضاريف ثم العظام حيث تتحول الى غضاريف في الاسبوع الخامس او السادس بينما او ظهور للخلايه العضليه (اللحم ) يكون في الاسبوع السابع 
كما وضحت مسبقا 




> وحتى الغضاريف - مع أنها ليست عظاماً - فإنها لا تكتمل أولاً ثم يبدأ اللحم فى الظهور بعدها


الغضاريف كما قلت سابقا هي مرحله من مراحل تكون العظام و الغضاريف في لغة العرب هي عظام .. و لكنها لينة وتتحول إلى عظام فيما بعد ويستمر النمو للعظام حتى سن العشرين إلا ان الغضايف بعضها يضل لين ويظل في مرحله الغضروف و البعض الاخر يتصلب و يصبح عظام قبل تكون اللحم و بتالي فان مصطلح عظام اشمل و ادق و يعبر عن الغضاريف 




> فكرة *إكتمال *العظم - أو حتى الغضاريف - ثم إبتداء اللحم فى *الظهور *لكى تنمو على ما سبق ، هى فكرة خاطئة


و من قال ان الفكره هي اكتمال نمو العظام فالعظام لا يكتمل نموه إلا في سن العشرين تقريبا  الفكره هي ان العظام (الغضارف ) تبدا بالتكون ثم اللحم وهي فكره صحيح .....



> فلماذا البحث عن التحايل !!!!!!!!!!!


 
عفواً اخي فأنا لا اتحايل و انما اناقشكم و بمراجع علميه 





> سأرد على هذا السؤال من خبرتي الشخصية.
> في حملي الأول سقط الجنين في الأسبوع السادس او السابع. والظرف الذي تم فيه الإسقاط سمح لي أن اراه واضعه في يدي والمسه. كان كتلة لحمية لا أكثر، ويشبه هذه الصورة من حيث الشكل مع الفارق ان هذه الصورة مجهرية ومكبرة للحقيقة وعلى ما يبدو انها على الأشعة تبين ما لا تراه العين المجردة. يعني بمختصر لم اتمكن من لمس اي نتؤات عظمية.


نترك الرد للاخ شمس الحق لانه دكتور و بعده سوف اضيف تعليقي على هذه النقطه بعد رد الاخ شمس الحق اكرر سؤالي للاخ شمس الحق 

*هل الحنين المجهض في الاسابيع الاولى يكون عباره عن قطعه لحم ؟؟؟؟؟؟و اتمنى كذلك ان تدعم كلامك بمراجع علميه *


----------



## MAJI (5 يونيو 2011)

هل جاء في القران غضاريف ام عظام ؟
ام ان اللغة العربية التي جاء بها القران لم تكن فيها كلمة غضاريف؟
ام انك تشككين بمعرفة اله القران للغضاريف؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

*فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ :  عِظَامًا 

فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ : لَحْمًا*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

هل هذا التسلسل : عظام تم خلقتها 

*ثم يكسوها : يكسوها : يكسوها : اللحم

فكلمة : يكسوها ، تعنى إكتمال العظام أولاً ، ثم يأتى اللحم لاحقاً ويبدأ فى التكون عليها !!!!!!!!

أما النمو معاً فلا يقال عنه : يكسوها !!!!!!!!!!!
*

فهل رأيتى سيادتك شيئاً كهذا فى الوجود !!!!!!!!

وحتى لو جاء دكتور - الله أعلم عن تخصصه وعن الجامعة التى يتبعها !!!! - ليقول أن العظم يأتى أولاً ، ثم يبدأ اللحم فى تكسية العظم ، حتى إن قال ذلك ، فيجب عدم الركون إليه قبل فحص إدعائه بواسطة علماء أكادميين ، لأنه يتنافى مع الموجود فى الحياة

فإن التجربة العملية تقول بأن ذلك خرافة ، حتى لو حاول أحد الدكاترة تمريرها وتبريرها وتخفيف وقعها ، وكشوف البركة ماتزال تعمل


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> هل جاء في القران غضاريف ام عظام ؟
> ام ان اللغة العربية التي جاء بها القران لم تكن فيها كلمة غضاريف؟
> ام انك تشككين بمعرفة اله القران للغضاريف؟


رغم ان هذا هروب إلا اني قد وضحت في المشاركه السابقه اقراها .....اذا ممكن الالتزام بقوانين المنتدى فلن اناقش او ارد على اي مشاركه يتطرق فيها الى ما ورد في القرآن الكريم 




> فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ : عِظَامًا
> 
> فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ : لَحْمًا
> 
> ...



هرررررررررررروب للاسلاميات ........هل نسيت قوانين المنتدى هنا القسم المسيحي و لا يسمح بالتطرق للاسلاميات هنا ......منتظره تعليق علمي يناقش  او يناقض كلامي السابق حتى نكمل النقاش


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

يا سيدتى الفاضلة ، لقد رددنا ورددنا ورددنا ، حتى مللنا

وسيادتك ودن من طين وودن من عجين

وكل ما تريدينه معروف ، وهو إثبات ما عندكِ ، ولذلك - وهروباً من ملل التكرار بعد كل هذا الكم من الإجابات الحاسمة - فإننا تعرضنا لدافعك الحقيقى من هذا السؤال

فليس لنا عقيدة الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع ، بل عقيدتنا هى الإجابة بأمانة ، لخدمة السائل وليس لمحاربته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يونيو 2011)

*هديتي الي الاخت انصار المصطفي

تكوين الجنين في القران او مراحل خلق الانسان في القران 

ورينا الاعجاز العلمي في القران بس هناك في القسم الاسلامي

*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يا سيدتى الفاضلة ، لقد رددنا ورددنا ورددنا ، حتى مللنا
> 
> وسيادتك ودن من طين وودن من عجين
> 
> ...



اسفه لكن ممكن تدرج لي الاجابه على سؤالي  الي كررتها عده مرات و مللت من التكرار فالى الان لم اجد اي تعقيب على ردي حول تكون العظام الى اهي اساس الاختلاف بيننا و لم اجد اي مرجع علمي يؤكد كلامكم حول ان العظام و اللحم تتكون في نفس الوقت و انما انتم تكررو هذه العباره دون اي دليل علمي يؤكد كلامكم .......انا اكدت كلامي بمصدر ولكن انتما مازلتم ترددو نفس الاجابه دون التطرق لما ذكرته حول البرعم الطرفي والتي تؤكد كلامي حول ان العظام تتكون اولا تم العضلات .......


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

تقول الأخت أنصار المصطفى :




> تابع النقاش وسوف تعرف ان العلم اكد ان العظام تتكون اولا تم يكسيها اللحم ....لكن خلينا نناقشها خطوه خطوه مع الاخ شمس الحق.....انا الى الان لم اذكر لكم ما جاء في في كلام الدكتور كيث مور الذي يؤكد هذا المعلومه ......


 


يفضل فعلاً ألا تستشهدي بكيث موركم العظيم , و أن تسمي [المراجع ] التي تنقلين منها الصور و المعلومات بالاسم و تاريخ الصدور و رقم الطبعة و المؤلف و ما هي الجامعات التي يعتبر فيها ما تنقلين منه [مرجعاً ]
و أعيد مشاركتي السابقة لتتعرفي لكيث مور العظيم أكثر ..

قبل مرضي عندما كنت طالباً جامعياً درست الجنين و التشريح المقارن في الكلية , لم يذكر مرجع واحد متعلق بمادة الجنين أن العظام تتكون قبل اللحم .. هذا تجدونه فقط في قرآن الإعجازيين و هو التيكست بوك الذي وضعه المسمى كيث مور بالتعاون مع الزنداني ... خذو هذه الهدية الظريفة عن هذا الكيث مور الذي صيروه بقدرة قادر أعظم عالم جنين في العصر الحديث :

*Dr. Keith Moore *
Another great sanctuary for the Islamists and the new Mullahs is the embryologist Dr. Keith Moore. He was the former President of the Canadian Association of Anatomists and professor Emeritus, Department of anatomy and cell biology, University of Toronto. When he was offered a faculty position in King Abdul Aziz University, right away he smelled the sweet scent of petro-dollars and plenty of it in Saudi Arabia. He worked with the embryology committee of the King Abdul Aziz University in Jeddah. His job was to interpret the many statements in the Quran and Sunnah referring to the human reproduction and prenatal development. One wonders why the Saudi Government has to employ an infidel to interpret the Quran when there are no shortages of Islamic scholars for this job. Why did not the Saudis have qualified people from the 'Islamic brother' countries? How come the Saudis cannot trust the interpretation of the Quran from their 'brothers'? The answer lies in the fact that the Arabs practice overt and covert form of racism (call it Islamic racism if you would like). Any dark skinned people who have worked in the Arab countries will attest to this fact. There are separate pay structures and perks for the whites and the dark skinned people in most Arab countries. A statement from a dark skinned people no matter how much education and knowledge he or she does have is not acceptable to the Arabs. Whereas, a sworn statement by a western white skinned person with a very little expertise is totally acceptable to them. As you know, bulks of American Muslims are blacks. However, the Arabs will seldom employ a black American to do the job of Dr. Keith Moore even though the Black American may be as competitive as a white American. The white population knows this craving by the Arabs for white recognition. And they take full advantage of this weakness of the Arabs to make more money out of them. Any way, let us hear what Dr. Keith Moore had to say to please his paymaster. At a conference in Cairo, he presented a research paper and stated: 
"It has been a great pleasure for me to help clarify statements in the Quran about human development. It is clear to me that these statements must have come to Muhammad from God, or Allah, because most of this knowledge was not discovered until many centuries later. This proves to me that Muhammad must have been a messenger of God or Allah". 
Bravo! What could be a better statement than this from an infidel to please the Islamists! Notice that he never mentioned whether the statements in the Quran are scientific or not. He simply stated what the Islamists wanted to hear, took his money and went home. He never converted to Islam. He just fooled the ever-gullible Islamists and the new Mullahs and laughed all his way to the bank. In the West, they say that a sucker is born every minute. I have to say that as long as Islamists are there they will produce gullible folks _ad infinitum_ and in turn these new simpletons would be taken for a ride by the clever ones such as Maurice Bucille and Keith Moore


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2011)

الكتاب المقدس يلمس القلوب هو غذاء الروح والقلب هو كلمة الرب


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> تقول الأخت أنصار المصطفى :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عزيزي هل اصبح غير مشهور فقط لانه ايد ما جاء في القرآن و قال كلمة حق اليس الدكتور كيث مور قبل ان يؤيد ما جاء في القرآن كان من اعظم و اشهر علماء الاجنه  ......

Keith L. Moore is a professor emeritus in the division of anatomy (department of surgery), former Chair of anatomy from 1976 to 1984[1] and associate dean for Basic Medical Sciences (Faculty of Medicine) at the University of Toronto, Ontario, Canada. He has also worked at the King Abdulaziz University in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Moreover, he is a founding member of the American Association of Clinical Anatomists (AACA). He was President of the AACA between 1989 and 1991.[2] He is most known for his textbooks on the subjects of anatomy and human embryology.
He has co-written (with professor Arthur F. Dalley II) Clinically Oriented Anatomy, which is the most popular English-language anatomy textbook in the world,[citation needed][dubious – discuss] used by scientists, doctors, physiotherapists and students worldwide. The book is especially popular[who?] because of its 'blue boxes' - passages of text on blue background that relate the classical anatomy to real-world concepts in the diagnosis and treatment of human patients. The book has been translated into multiple languages. He also co-wrote (with professor Anne M. R. Agur) Essential Clinical Anatomy.


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

يا أختي الكريمة موضوع كيث مور و جامعة الملك عبد العزيز في السعودية واضح لا يحتاج الكثير من الأخذ و الرد , حتى في اقتباسك من ويكيبيديا مذكور .. ببساطة أختي الكريمة من تجربتي كطالب سابق درس علم الجنين في الجامعة و تطور الجنين ساعة بساعة و يوماً بيوم [ و كانت من أصعب المواد في الكلية ] :
مفهوم أن الجنين ينسج كلاً متكاملاً في الرحم أقرب للعلم من قضية التتابع : عظام تكسى باللحم ,هذا ببساطة ما يريد الإخوة في المنتدى قوله , و قالوه مرات و مرات ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> والتي تؤكد كلامي حول ان العظام تتكون اولا تم العضلات



ممكن الكلام ده مرة تاني ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> عزيزي هل اصبح غير مشهور فقط لانه ايد ما جاء في *القرآن*



بدأتي تتكلمي عن القرآن !!!

هل تدخلين القرآن في الحسبان ؟!!!

العلم لم يؤكد ما جاء به القرآن !!


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> يا أختي الكريمة موضوع كيث مور و جامعة الملك عبد العزيز في السعودية واضح لا يحتاج الكثير من الأخذ و الرد , حتى في اقتباسك من ويكيبيديا مذكور .. ببساطة أختي الكريمة من تجربتي كطالب سابق درس علم الجنين في الجامعة و تطور الجنين ساعة بساعة و يوماً بيوم [ و كانت من أصعب المواد في الكلية ] :
> مفهوم أن الجنين ينسج كلاً متكاملاً في الرحم أقرب للعلم من قضية التتابع : عظام تكسى باللحم ,هذا ببساطة ما يريد الإخوة في المنتدى قوله , و قالوه مرات و مرات ..



شئ رائع اننا اخير وجدنا شخص دارس مع الاخ شمس الحق و بما انك درست ممكن تقول لنا تعليقك حول سؤالي عن البرعم الطرفي التي تكون العظام و تتحول الى غضاريف في الاسبوع الخامس و السادس  بينما بيْنما اول ظهور للخلايا العضليه كان في الاسبوع السابع 
Langman, Medical Embryology 9th edition, 2003


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

*Keith L. Moore  is a professor emeritus in the division of anatomy (department of  surgery), former Chair of anatomy from 1976 to 1984[1] and associate  dean for Basic Medical Sciences (Faculty of Medicine) at the University  of Toronto, Ontario, Canada. He has also worked at the King Abdulaziz  University in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Moreover, he is a founding member of  the American Association of Clinical Anatomists (AACA). He was  President of the AACA between 1989 and 1991.[2] He is most known for his  textbooks on the subjects of anatomy and human embryology.
He has co-written (with professor Arthur F. Dalley II) Clinically  Oriented Anatomy, which is the most popular English-language anatomy  textbook in the world,[citation needed][dubious – discuss] used by  scientists, doctors, physiotherapists and students worldwide. The book  is especially popular[who?] because of its 'blue boxes' - passages of  text on blue background that relate the classical anatomy to real-world  concepts in the diagnosis and treatment of human patients. The book has  been translated into multiple languages. He also co-wrote (with  professor Anne M. R. Agur) Essential Clinical Anatomy.

!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> حول سؤالي عن البرعم الطرفي التي تكون العظام *و تتحول* الى غضاريف في الاسبوع الخامس و السادس



انتي هنا بتتكلمي عن " بعد " التحول أم قبل التحول ؟

ده اولا ..

ثانياً : اية مخالفة الكلام ده للكتاب المقدس مثلاً !؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *Keith L. Moore  is a professor emeritus in the division of anatomy (department of  surgery), former Chair of anatomy from 1976 to 1984[1] and associate  dean for Basic Medical Sciences (Faculty of Medicine) at the University  of Toronto, Ontario, Canada. He has also worked at the King Abdulaziz  University in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Moreover, he is a founding member of  the American Association of Clinical Anatomists (AACA). He was  President of the AACA between 1989 and 1991.[2] He is most known for his  textbooks on the subjects of anatomy and human embryology.
> He has co-written (with professor Arthur F. Dalley II) Clinically  Oriented Anatomy, which is the most popular English-language anatomy  textbook in the world,[citation needed][dubious – discuss] used by  scientists, doctors, physiotherapists and students worldwide. The book  is especially popular[who?] because of its 'blue boxes' - passages of  text on blue background that relate the classical anatomy to real-world  concepts in the diagnosis and treatment of human patients. The book has  been translated into multiple languages. He also co-wrote (with  professor Anne M. R. Agur) Essential Clinical Anatomy.
> 
> !!!!!!
> *​


عزيزيى مش حابه نخرج عن الموضوع و نتحول الى حوار حول الدكتور كيث مور انا قلت لكم من البدايه انني الى الان لم استدل به لاني عارفه رأيكم رغم انه ما دام هو دكتور و معترف به عالميا فان ابحاثه تكون معترف بها كذلك سواء حابين ذلك ام لا  ....... ثانيا انتم تقولون ذلك لانه فقط عمل في احدى الجامعات السعوديه و هذا ليس دليل على كلامكم و اتهامكم .....


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> عزيزيى مش حابه  نخرج عن الموضوع و نتحول الى حوار حول الدكتور كيث مور انا قلت لكم من  البدايه انني الى الان لم استدل به لاني عارفه رأيكم رغم انه ما دام هو  دكتور و معترف به عالميا فان ابحاثه تكون معترف بها كذلك سواء حابين ذلك ام  لا  ....... ثانيا انتم تقولون ذلك لانه فقط عمل في احدى الجامعات  السعوديه و هذا ليس دليل على كلامكم و اتهامكم .....



لا ، كلامك خاطيء تماماً ولكن لانك فتاة لن اثقل عليكِ ولكن سأسألك سؤال واحد ، قومي بتأريخ كلامه هل هو قبل ام بعد ذهابه للسعودية !!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

كتبت ملاحظتى ، وكانت تتعلق بنفس ما لاحظه أيضاً أخى الحبيب مولكا ، ولكن النت إنقطع قبل الإرسال

وما أردت قوله هو أن عمله بالسعودية يشكك فى إحتمالية المصلحة ، إذ أنه ليس بمعزل عن الطرف المستفيد ، بل تتشابك مصالحه مع أكبر ممول للدفاع عن مثل هذه أشياء

ولكن هذه الصفات العلمية تعطيكِ العذر فى هذا التعلُّق بما قاله

ولكن - بالرغم من ذلك - فما قاله ليس إلاَّ مجرد تمويهات  

لإنه لم يقل شيئاً ، لا ضد ما عندنا ، ولا مع ما عند سيادتك 

 بل إنها مجرد تمويهات ، تنفع فقط لمن يحب ذلك

+++ إذ يبقى الوضع هو أن الأجزاء جميعاً تنمو معاً ، فلا العظم يبدأ ويكتمل قبل اللحم ، ولا اللحم يكسى العظم بعدما يكتمل ، كما هو عند سيادتك 

++++ فليس فى هذه التوصيفات ما يتعارض مع كون المكونات كلها تنمو معاً كالنسيج ، حتى لو إختلفت سرعات نمو البعض عن البعض الآخر 

 فما زالت الحقيقة هى أنهم ينمون معاً ، وليس أن العظم يكتمل ، ثم يبدأ اللحم فى تكسيتها


----------



## MAJI (5 يونيو 2011)

لاتسمى المادة عظما ‘لا بعد تصلبها 
مثلما لايسمى الماء ثلجا إلا بعد تصلبه
وغيرك حاول محاولتك وفشل
انت تبحثين عن طبيب ليؤكد لك الحقيقة 
اليك هذا الرابط لبرنامج سؤال جرئ وفيه طبيب سعودي متزمت دينيا تبع السيد المسيح بسبب هذا الموضوع
الرابط http://islamexplained.com/UVG/UVG_video_player/


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> وما أردت قوله هو أن عمله بالسعودية يشكك فى إحتمالية المصلحة ، إذ أنه ليس  بمعزل عن الطرف المستفيد ، بل تتشابك مصالحه مع أكبر ممول للدفاع عن مثل  هذه أشياء



بالإضافة الى ان الكذب محلل !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

سؤال أخير للأخت الفاضلة أنصار

هل تجدين شيئاً - فى المراجع العلمية ، وحتى فيما قاله هذا الدكتور - يتعارض مع كون مكونات الجنين تنمو معاً كالنسيج !!


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انتي هنا بتتكلمي عن " بعد " التحول أم قبل التحول ؟
> 
> ده اولا ..
> 
> ثانياً : اية مخالفة الكلام ده للكتاب المقدس مثلاً !؟



راجع مشاركاتي السابقه حول البرعم الطرفي و حول الغضايف حتى لا نكررا لكلام.......شوف البعض منكم يقول ان اللحم تكون اولا تم العظام حسب الكتاب المقدس و البعض الاخر قال تكونوا مع بعض ولم يتكون شئ قبل الاخر و انا اعتمدت الكلام الاخير لانه رأي الاغلبيه و راي الاخ شمس الحق ....و بما ان البرعم الطرفي يتحول الى غضروف ثم عظام  و  يظهر منذو الاسبوع الخامس و السادس بينما العضلات ( اللحم ) يظهر في الاسبوع السابع يكون كلمكم مخالف للعلم و يؤيد القول بان العظام تكونت اولا ثم اللحم


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

انصار ، احذرك من كلمة " راجع " ، كلامك انا قرأته فلا حاجة لي لأراجعه ولو رأيتي انك اجبتي اعطيني اللينك الخاص بالمشاركة ، سأكرر السؤال واريد اجابة حرفية ،،


*

انتي هنا بتتكلمي عن " بعد " التحول أم قبل التحول ؟

ده اولا ..

ثانياً : اية مخالفة الكلام ده للكتاب المقدس مثلاً !؟*


> شوف البعض منكم


انصار ركزي ، انتي بنت وانا مش بحب اكون حاد في التعامل مع البنات ، دي اخر مرة هاكون فيها بنبهك 


لما تتكلمي تتكلمي عن " الكتاب المقدس " و " العلم " فقط !



> و بما ان البرعم الطرفي *يتحول الى* غضروف



* انتي هنا بتتكلمي عن " بعد " التحول أم قبل التحول ؟

لان السؤال ده ليه علاقة بالإسلاميات هناك !




هاغيب حوالي ساعتين وهاجي تاني ، اتمنى انك تنسي اي محاولة للتمويع او التشويش 



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

انصار ، من هنا لغاية ما اجي ، راجعي الموضوع كويس في كل المصادر ، عشان ليكي مفاجأت معتقدش انها هاتكون ظريفة


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

ارجو من كل الأحبة إلأ الأخ شمس والأخت امة ان يتوقفوا قليلا حتى اعود للحوار في هذا الموضوع لغاية في نفس يعقوب


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

*ايه المشكلة دلوقتى يا جماعة علشان افهم انتوا عايزين ايه بدل والمصحف اولع فى نفسى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

*انا قولت ان العظام بتتكون الاول؟
حمار مين يقول كدا هاتهولى وانا اعلمه
هعيد تانى ماذا يحدث فى الاسبوع الرابع
*
*During the fourth week the embryo is segmented. Each segment consists of a somite innervated by a segmental nerve derived from a segment of the neural tube.
A somite is divided into two parts:*
*a.The sclerotome is the ventro-medial part of the somite. It contains a “cavity” of loose cells. Cells from the sclerotome migrate medially to surround the notochord and neural tube and form the axial skeleton.*
*b.The dermomyotome is the dorso-lateral part of the somite. Cells from the dermomyotome migrate laterally and, as its name implies, gives rise to (i) skeletal muscle and (ii) the dermis of the skin. The concept of the myotome in gross anatomy is an embryological concept. Each anatomical myotome is derived from the embryological dermomyotome that is innervated by a segmental nerve and forms a goroup of skeletal muscle cells and the dermis of the corresponding segment of ectoderm
**نشرح ايه اللى بيحصل بالتفصيل فى الاسبوع الرابع
الجنين بينقسم فى الاسبوع الرابع الى segments كل segment بيتكون من somite والسوميت بعد كدا هيتميز لعدة اجزاء من الجسم وكل سوميت بيغذيه عصب طالع من neural tube معرفش معانا ايه بالعربى بس ممكن تكون ترجمتها القناة العصبية 
كل somite من الىل اقتسم اليه الجنين بيتقسم لجزءتين
الجزء الاول اسمه 
sclerotome ودا بيمثل الجزء ventro-medial من somit 
medial يعنى الداخلى اللى يمة جوا و ventro يعنى الامامى الخلايا المكونة لل somite دا بيتجه للجزء ال medial اى الداخلى وبيتكون منها notochord والقناة العصبية وال axial skeleton اى الجهاز الهيكى الوسطى 

اما ال noto chord دا بيبقى فيما بعد العمود الفقرى 
الجزء التانى اللى بينقسم الى somite هو dermatomyotome ودا بيمثل الجزء ال dprso-lateral اى الجزء الخلفى والخارجى من ال somite 
خلاياه بتتجه للجزء ال lateral وتتميز الى العضلات الهيكلية وطبقة الديرمز فى الجلد
اخلاصة الخلايا المكونة لكل من العضلات والهيكل العظمى والاعصاب بيتم تمايزها فى اسبوع واحد هو الاسبوع الرابع
واللى يقولك غير كدا يبقى بينصب عليكى


*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

*The process of muscle fiber development occurs within the myotomes, in the    embryonic trunk area, and from loosely organized masses of mesoderm in the head    and appendage areas. Skeletal muscle tissue formation begins during the fourth    week of embryonic development as specialized mesodermal cells, called myoblasts,    begin rapid mitotic division. New cells continue to proliferate while the myoblast    cells fuse into syncytial myotubes. (A syncytium is a multinucleated    protoplasmic mass that forms by the secondary union of originally separate cells.)    Thus, each muscle fiber develops from several embryonic myoblast cells. At nine    weeks, primitive myofilaments course through the myotubes, and the nuclei of    the myoblasts are centrally located. Growth in length continues by addition    of myoblasts
**مع انى مش محتاج اجيب الكلام دا ولا محتاج اقرا*
*الخلاصة زى ما ال somite اللى بيتميز فيما بعد للهيكل العظمى بيتكون فى الاسبوع الرابع*
*ال somite اللى بيتميز للعضلات بيتكون ايضا فى الاسبوع الرابع *
*عظام ايه اللى اتكست لحم يا قراااااااااااااااااان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالاضافة ان القلب والعضلات المسلاء اللى بتتحرك لا اراديا بتتكون قبل الوقت دا 
**هو فى حاجة اسمها عظام فى الاسبوع الرابع؟؟؟؟ولا الخامس؟ولا السادس عملية التعظم بتبدا فعليا بتكوين الماتركس وخلايا العظام وترسيب الكالسيوم فى الاسبوع ال 13*
​*.*
​


----------



## مفكر حر (5 يونيو 2011)

الدكتور الفاضل شمس الحق شرح بدقة و كفى ووفى و ليس عندي أي إضافة ...
طبعاً الأخت أنصار المصطفى قد تدخلنا في دوامة الغضروف و العظم لذا أرجو أن تراجع ما كتبه الدكتور شمس الحق عن مراكز التعظم و متى تظهر ... كفيت ووفيت أستاذي الفاضل..


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

> نصار ، احذرك من كلمة " راجع " ، كلامك انا قرأته فلا حاجة لي لأراجعه ولو رأيتي انك اجبتي اعطيني اللينك الخاص بالمشاركة ، سأكرر السؤال واريد اجابة حرفية ،،



ما هذا احذرك ......احذرك !!!!!!! نحن نتحاور و لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 




> انتي هنا بتتكلمي عن " بعد " التحول أم قبل التحول ؟



ايه بعد او قبل التحول انا اتكلم عن تكون و ظهور العظام ( الغضاريف ) 




> انصار ركزي ، انتي بنت وانا مش بحب اكون حاد في التعامل مع البنات ، دي اخر مرة هاكون فيها بنبهك



ليه انا عملت ايه علشان تهدد و تحذر !!!!!!!! لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله 



> لما تتكلمي تتكلمي عن " الكتاب المقدس " و " العلم " فقط !



[FONT="Aria[COLOR="rgb(0, 100, 0)"]l"]عزيزي و انا الان اناقشكم عن الكتاب المقدس  و العلم و لم اناقشكم في شئ اخر ....انظر الى هذه المشاركه فهي تشرحها بطريقه مراحل و مع هذا انا قبلت بكلام الاخ شمس الحق بانه لا تتم بشكل مراحل ......حتى اني تجنبت الحديث و المطالبه بدليل علمي بالصور لتوثق كيف يكون الجنين مثل البن و كيف يتختر كالجبن لان الشرح الذي ادرجه في ما يخصها مطابق لما نعرفه رغم ان وصفها بالبن و الجبن لا يطابق لهذا لم اناقشكم فيها و بدأت بنقطه الثانيه و هي نقطه الاختلاف و الاهم  
بكسوتني [/FONT][/COLOR]جلدا و لحماً فنسجتني بعظام و عصب .......
:download:


> " يداك كونتاني و صنعتاني كلي جميعا أفتبتلعني.
> اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين أفتعيدني إلى التراب.
> ألم تصبني كاللبن و خثرتني كالجبن. كسوتني جلدا و لحما
> فنسجتني بعظام و عصب " (أيوب 10: 8 – 11)
> ...





> انا قولت ان العظام بتتكون الاول؟
> حمار مين يقول كدا هاتهولى وانا اعلمه
> هعيد تانى ماذا يحدث فى الاسبوع الرابع
> 
> ...



انا بقول باختصار كل الي عايزه اقولها و اتمنى ان يتم الرد على اساسه و ان لا تذهبوا بعيدا 









كما تلاحظوا فان فان العظام و الغضاريف تتكون في الاسبوع الخامس 
و لمن سوف يقول الي بيظهر هو غضاريف و ليس عظام اقول لهم ان الغضاريف هي مرحل من مراحل تكون العظام و الغضاريف تنقسم الى غضاريف يكتمل تحولها الى عظام و اخرى تبقى على حالها غضاريف ولا تتحول و بهذا فلفظ عظام يشمل الغضاريف و العظام و كما وقلت مسبقا بان البراعم الطرفي يتحول الى غضاريف و عظام في الاسبوع الخامس و السادس 




 و البراعم الطرفيه عبارة عن خلايا ميزنكيمِية ضامة mesenchymal Connctive tissues نشأت أصلاً من somatic mesoderm . وهو لا يتمايز و يتحول الى عضلات و إنما مفاصل و غضاريف و عظام 
وهي تتحول إلى غضاريف واضحة منذ الأسبوع الخامس و السادس بينما اول ظهور للعضلات الطرفيه يبدا في الاسبوع السابع قرب قاعده البرعم الطرفي 






نصل في الاخير الى ان الغضاريف( العظام ) تتكون اولا ثم العضلات ( اللحم)
اتمنى ان اكون الان وصلت فكرتي بصوره احسن و اسفه لتكرر لاني حبيت اجمع الافكار جميعها و اتنمى ان يتم الرد على كلامي الى كتبته


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

> هو فى حاجة اسمها عظام فى الاسبوع الرابع؟؟؟؟ولا الخامس؟ولا السادس عملية التعظم بتبدا فعليا بتكوين الماتركس وخلايا العظام وترسيب الكالسيوم فى الاسبوع ال 13[



يا اخي انت بتروح بعيد عن سؤالي ليه ممكن تشرح لنا ماهو البراعم الطرفيه و ما وظيفتها وهل الكلام الي قلته خطأ و اذا خطأ تقول لنا الصح بحيث ينقذ الكلام الى انا قلته برجاء وبدون الذهاب بعيدا و الله انا فاهمه انت تقصد ايه  .....بس خذني على قد عقلي و كلمنا عن البراعم الطرفي و عن متى تزهر الغضاريف .....و اسفه لكن حابه افهم و ما دام انت دكتور ممكن نستفيد كلنا منك


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> ما هذا احذرك ......احذرك !!!!!!! نحن نتحاور و لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم حوار ، ونعم احذرك من تكرارها ! فلا داعي لمواربة السؤال بتفاهات 



> ايه بعد او قبل التحول انا اتكلم عن تكون و ظهور العظام ( الغضاريف )


ده اسمه تدليس صريح وكان متوقع 

شوفي انتي قلتي اية وانا قلت اية :



> و بما ان البرعم الطرفي *يتحول الى* غضروف



اذن انتي بتتكلمي عن البرعم الطرفي ! بالإسم ده

وبعد كدة بتقولي " يتحول الى "

وبعد كدة غضروف ، انا عايز اعرف ، انتي بتتكلمي عن قبل ولا بعد التحول لان الأسماء هاتختلف !!

هاعيد لك السؤال تاني :


* انتي هنا بتتكلمي عن " بعد " التحول أم قبل التحول ؟

*


> ليه انا عملت ايه علشان تهدد و تحذر !!!!!!!! لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله



انا مش بهدد لاني لا احتاج للتهديد انا بس بنبهك ان الأساليب دي بسيطة وسهلة جدا وانا بكشفها بسهولة


حاضر ، هانتعامل بطريقة جديدة



> عزيزي و انا الان اناقشكم عن الكتاب المقدس  و العلم و لم اناقشكم في شئ اخر


كذبتي ، قلتي :



> شوف البعض منكم



أظن البعض منا ليس هو " الكتاب المقدس " وليس هو " العلم " !
التنبية ساري المفعول ..



> حتى اني تجنبت الحديث و  المطالبه بدليل علمي بالصور لتوثق كيف يكون الجنين مثل البن و كيف يتختر  كالجبن لان الشرح الذي ادرجه في ما يخصها مطابق لما نعرفه رغم ان وصفها  بالبن و الجبن لا يطابق لهذا لم اناقشكم فيها و بدأت بنقطه الثانيه و هي  نقطه الاختلاف و الاهم


*
تفضلي ارينا الإختلاف ، بالإقتباس من الكتاب المقدس 

*


> و البراعم الطرفيه *عبارة عن خلايا ميزنكيمِية*



يعني مش عبارة عن عظم ؟



عشان تركزي معايا ، 

الحوار هنا من الكتاب المقدس
الحوار هنا منك انتي المسلمة ، إذن انتي مطالبة بإثبات خطأ الكتاب المقدس ، فأنتي الذي عليكي الفعل ليكون لنا رد فعل


الحوار هنا عن مرحلة مرحلة وليس عن مرحلة " تحولت " الى مرحلة وفي النهاية يتم نسب اسم المرحلة الأخيرة للأولى !


* ثانياً : اية مخالفة الكلام ده للكتاب المقدس مثلاً !؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> ممكن تشرح لنا ماهو البراعم الطرفيه و ما وظيفتها



لا مش ممكن يشرح ، لان دا قسم للرد على الشبهات ، فأين الشبهات ؟ 
لو تريدي المعرفة فإذهبي وتعلمي !

اما هنا فلابد أن تأتي بما يناقض الكتاب المقدس ، لكي تكون بالنسبة لنا " شبهة " فنرد عليها في قسم الرد على " الشبهات "


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يونيو 2011)

> اذن انتي بتتكلمي عن البرعم الطرفي ! بالإسم ده
> 
> وبعد كدة بتقولي " يتحول الى "
> 
> ...


انا اتكلم عن البرعم الطرفي Human Embryo Limb Bud
وهو مجموعه من الخلايه الضامه الغير متمايزه و نشأ عن خلايا somatic mesoderm و الذي يظهر في الاسبوع الرابع ووظيفته تكوين الهيكل العظمي فتبدأ بتكوين الغضاريف ثم العظام وهو يعتبر بدايه العظام و البرعم الاول لتكون العظام Bones و ال Connective Tissues فيما بعد 
في نهايةالأسبوع الرابع فإن البراعِم الطرفي يمكن رؤتها كنتوءات تظهرمن جدار الجسم . وبداية فالبرعم الطرفي يتكونُ من جذرميزنكيمي ذو أصلينِ أحدهما وهوالطبقة الجسمِيةالميزنكيمية الخارِجية للميزودرم, و الذي سيكون العظام و الأنسجة الضامة ومغطّى بطبقةالإكتودِرم.و التي تتحول الى غضاريف في الاسبوع الخامس او السادس


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

> انا اتكلم عن البرعم الطرفي Human Embryo Limb Bud



جميل ..
الباقي كلام فارغ لم اطلبه منك

اذن انتي ستخبرينا بكلامك عن :



> انا اتكلم عن البرعم الطرفي Human Embryo Limb Bud



ما هو التناقض بين هذا الكلام وبين الكتاب المقدس ، تفضلي ..


----------



## حنا السرياني (5 يونيو 2011)

سلام و نعمه رب المجد اعتقد ان الموضوع اخذ اكثر من وقته
نبدء بنعمه الرب
اولا نذهب الي النص العبري لاصلي
עֹור וּבָשָׂר תַּלְבִּישֵׁנִי וּֽבַעֲצָמֹות וְגִידִים תְּסֹכְכֵֽנִי
و معني كلمه عصتيم עצם من قاموس براون
H6106
עצם
‛etsem
BDB Definition:
1) bone, essence, substance
1a) bone
1a1) body, limbs, members, external body
1b) bone (of animal)
1c) substance, self
بل تعني احيانا الاطراف و هي التي تكون الهيكل العظمي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سؤال أخير للأخت الفاضلة أنصار
> 
> هل تجدين شيئاً - فى المراجع العلمية ، وحتى فيما قاله هذا الدكتور - يتعارض مع كون مكونات الجنين تنمو معاً كالنسيج !!



+++++++++++++++++++++++++


الأخت الفاضلة

أنا أراكِ تلفين وتدورين حول تعبيرات تنقليها بدون تدقيق

لذلك أعيد التركيز على هذه  النقطة الواحدة

هل تجدين شيئاً يقول بأن العظام تكتمل ثم يكسوها اللحم ، أم أن كل ما تجدينه يقول بأنهما ينميان معاً كمكونات النسيج 

+++كفى توهاناً ، ولنركز على هذه النقطة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (6 يونيو 2011)

> جميل ..
> الباقي كلام فارغ لم اطلبه منك
> 
> اذن انتي ستخبرينا بكلامك عن :
> ...


 
ايه الكلام الفارغ ركز معايا ................. انا من اول عماله اتكلم واشرح في وادي و الرد لا يتم على كلامي الي المفروض يتم الرد عليه و انما ياتي بكلام اخر ....و الان تريد نرجع من البدايه نحن لا نريد زياده الصفحات دون الوصول الى نتيجه او فائده ........ نراجع من الاول 
قال الاخ شمس الحق 



> *الشهر التالت مرحلة التعظم بتبدا فى العظام الطويلة
> فى الشهر الرابع مراكز التعظم الاولية بتبدا فى الظهور فى الجزء الاوسط من العظام*
> *وبيولد الطفل وفى اجزاء محصلش ليها تعظم نهائيا وبتبقى غضروف *
> *ومن الولادة لغاية سن 5 سنين مراكز التعظم الثانوية بتبدا فى العمل *
> *الطفل لما بيحبى بتبقى الركبة غضروف مش عظم*


 
و انا سئلته و قلت له :download:


> وماذا عن البرعم الطرفي Human Embryo Limb Bud
> وهو مجموعه من الخلايه الضامه الغير متمايزه و نشأ عن خلايا somatic mesoderm و الذي يظهر في الاسبوع الرابع ووظيفته تكوين الهيكل العظمي فتبدأ بتكوين الغضاريف ثم العظام وهو يعتبر بدايه العظام و البرعم الاول لتكون العظام Bones و ال Connective Tissues فيما بعْد
> 
> 
> ...


 
هو رد على و قال :download:



> *Somites*
> 
> *During the fourth week the embryo is segmented. Each segment consists of a somite innervated by a segmental nerve derived from a segment of the neural tube.
> A somite is divided into two parts:
> ...



*بدل ما يرد على كلامي و يقول هل كلامي خطأ او هل يوجد اي اعتراض عليه الى حدث انه توصل الى الخلاصة ان الخلايا المكونة لكل من العضلات والهيكل العظمى والاعصاب بيتم تمايزها فى اسبوع واحد هو الاسبوع الرابع .....طيب انا اصلا قلت له ان البرعم الطرفي يبدا و بالتكون و التحول الى عظام و غضاريف في الاسبوع الخامس و السادس وهو بيتكلم في الاسبوع الرابع لكن ملاحظه مهمه و هي ان اول ظهور للخلايه العضليه يكون في الاسبوع السابع بينما اول ظهور للعظام و الغضاريف يكون في الاسبوع الخامس و السادس وهذا يخالف كلامه تماما حول ان ظهور العضلات يتم في نفس الوقت الذي يظهر فيها الغضاريف و بتالي عليه عليه ان يثبت صحه كلامه و ينقذ كلامي و اتمنى ان يحط لنا رابط المرجع الي بيؤكد كلامه *

*اما عن سؤالك حول ايه علاقه كل هذا الحوار بالكتاب المقدس اقول لك الكتاب المقدس بيقول( ألم تصبني كاللبن و خثرتني كالجبن. **كسوتني جلدا و لحما
*فنسجتني بعظام و عصب *" (أيوب 10: 8 – 11)**ايه كسوتني جلد و لحما فنسجتني بعظام و عصب ..... كسوتني لحما فنسجتني بعظام فقدم الحم على العظام و هذا و من خلال كلامي الى شرحته و بمصدر علمي  خاطئ علمياً ....طيب في حاله كذلك اخذنا بقول شمس الحق الي بيقول ان الكتاب لم يقدم شئ على شئ و انما قال ان تتم جميعها في نفس الوقت اقول كذلك خطأ حسب الكلام الي انا ادرجته و عليكم الان بنقد كلامي حتى نستطيع ان نكمل الحوار و ليس الكلام في شئ اخر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2011)

انصار تتعمد عدم الفهم ، سأكر لك كلامي مرة اخرى ..




> انا اتكلم عن البرعم الطرفي Human Embryo Limb Bud


جميل ..
الباقي كلام فارغ لم اطلبه منك

اذن انتي ستخبرينا بكلامك عن :



> انا اتكلم عن البرعم الطرفي Human Embryo Limb Bud


*ما هو التناقض بين هذا الكلام وبين الكتاب المقدس ، تفضلي ..

*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (6 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة
> ...


 
ومن قال لك ان العظام تكتمل ثم تكسيها اللحم :thnk0001: انا لم اقل هذا فاكتمال نمو العظام يكون في سن العشرين تقريبا ......ركز معايا الله يخليك ان قلت بالحرف الواحد 

:download:​ 



> الغضاريف كما قلت سابقا هي مرحله من مراحل تكون العظام و الغضاريف في لغة العرب هي عظام .. و لكنها لينة وتتحول إلى عظام فيما بعد ويستمر النمو للعظام حتى سن العشرين إلا ان الغضايف بعضها يضل لين ويظل في مرحله الغضروف و البعض الاخر يتصلب و يصبح عظام قبل تكون اللحم و بتالي فان مصطلح عظام اشمل و ادق و يعبر عن الغضاريف والفكره هي ان العظام (الغضارف ) تبدا بالتكون ثم اللحم


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2011)

> *فقدم الحم على العظام و هذا و من خلال كلامي الى شرحته و بمصدر علمي  خاطئ علمياً*



أولا : لم يتم تقديم اي شيء هنا على اي شيء وإن كنتي ضعيفة في القراءة فعاودي القراءة مرة اخرى

ثانيا: امامك الآن ثلاثة اسئلة مطالبة بالإجابة عليهم من المراجع

1. اخبرينا ما هو مفهومك " للحم " المذكور ؟
2. متى يتم تكوين الخلايا المكونة لللحم والعضلات ؟
3. خارج المراجع العلمية : اقتبسي من كلامه الآتي :



> * لكن ملاحظه مهمه و هي ان اول ظهور للخلايه العضليه يكون في الاسبوع السابع*



4. في أي اسبوع تظهر العظام وفي اي اسبوع تتم تماماً ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2011)

> ومن قال لك ان العظام تكتمل ثم تكسيها اللحم :thnk0001: انا لم اقل هذا فاكتمال نمو العظام يكون في سن العشرين تقريبا ......ركز معايا الله يخليك ان قلت بالحرف الواحد


 هذا تدليس !

هل يعني هذا ان الطفل المولود بالفعل لا يوجد فيه عظام ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 يونيو 2011)

*لماذا لم تقبل الهديه يا اخت انصارة ولا من الصدمة

هديتي الي الاخت انصار المصطفي

تكوين الجنين في القران او مراحل خلق الانسان في القران 

ورينا الاعجاز العلمي في القران بس هناك في القسم الاسلامي

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ومن قال لك ان العظام تكتمل ثم تكسيها اللحم :thnk0001: انا لم اقل هذا فاكتمال نمو العظام يكون في سن العشرين تقريبا ......ركز معايا الله يخليك ان قلت بالحرف الواحد
> 
> :download:​



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

طيب كويس
يعنى إنتى مقتنعة بأن الإنسان ينمو بكل مكوناته معاً ، فى الرحم ثم بعد الولادة ، ففى جميع الأحوال تنمو كل مكوناته معاً ، كمثل نسج النسيج ، الذى تنمو كل مكوناته معاً حتى يصير ثوباً كاملاً

وأن مقولة العظم أولا ثم يكسوه اللحم ، هى غير واقعية

+++طيب أين إعتراضك !!!!!!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2011)

> *اول ظهور للعظام و الغضاريف يكون في الاسبوع الخامس و السادس*


*العظام فى الاسبوع السادس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جبتى الكلام دا منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماهو تعريف كلمة bones من الموسوعات العلمية
تعريف من القاموس الطبى كالاتى
*
*It is composed of compact osseous tissue surrounding spongy cancellous tissue permeated by many blood vessels and nerves and enclosed in membranous periosteum
**الكلام دا بيحصل فى الاسبوع السادس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مرحلة ال ossification وترسيب الكالسيوم فى الماتركس وتكوين الهستولوجى الخاص بالعظام علشان يطلق عيلها عظام من الاسبوع ال13*
*بالاضافة ان عضلة  القلب بيعتبر من smooth muscles اى العضلات الملساء وبيتنقبض لااراديا وحسب لغتنا العامية فهو جزء من اللحم (العضلات) وبيتكون قبل الوقت دا


*​


----------



## MAJI (7 يونيو 2011)

ايه بعد او قبل التحول انا اتكلم عن تكون و ظهور العظام ( الغضاريف ) [/COLOR]
العظام (الغضاريف) !!!!كيف ؟؟؟
الغضاريف لاتعني العظام  وليست جميع الغضاريف تتحول الى عظام مثل صيوان الاذن مثلا غضروف 
وإلا عندما نقول انسان يجب ان نضع انسان (خليتان) هل هذا المنطق صحيح ؟
وان كنت تعتبرين الغضاريف اساس العظام فلماذا لاتذهبين الى الابعد وهم اساس الغضاريف وهكذا 
انا اتكلم عن البرعم الطرفي Human Embryo Limb Bud
وهو مجموعه من الخلايه الضامه الغير متمايزه و نشأ عن خلايا somatic mesoderm و الذي يظهر في الاسبوع الرابع ووظيفته تكوين الهيكل العظمي فتبدأ بتكوين الغضاريف ثم العظام 
خلايا ضامة ثم خلايا ميزوديرم  التي وظيفتها تكوين الغضاريف التي منها سيتكون العظام  والهيكل العظمي
يا اختي انصار المصطفى 
العظام هي المرحلة النهائية وهي موضوع البحث وليس غيرها
والكتاب المقدس رغم كل اعجازاته فنحن لا نتشدق بهذا الاعجاز ولا نعتبره مرجع طبي لطلبة الطب
النبي ايوب شرح باسلوب بسيط ما كان يفهمه ابناء جيله عن الخلق


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اسفه لتأخري في الرد و ذلك بسبب الاوضاع في اليمن ...........نعود على الموضوع الذي اخذ وقت اكثر من الازم .......و هذه اخر مشاركه لي فيه .........لاننا اصبحنا ندور في نفس الحلقه مفرغه فانا اعيد الكلام و انتم تتجنبوا الخوض في ما اقوله ......فهل تعرفوا كم مره شرحت البرعم الطرفي الذي لم يتطرق احد منكم اليه ثم تقولون لي :thnk0001: 




> *العظام فى الاسبوع السادس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *جبتى الكلام دا منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



اذا تعبت نفسك شويه و قرأت كلامي و ناقشتني فيه كنا انتهينا من الموضوع و لم نكن نحتاج الى كل هذا الوقت و كل هذه الصفحات .....على العموم سوف ارد على سؤالك بشرح مفصل و سوف اضطر الى اعاده شرحي  السابق حتى اقفل الموضوع لهذا اتمنى ان تستوعبوا شرحي وان لا نجعل الموضوع فقط للمجادله و الدوران و الف وبدون فائده حتى نستفيد جميعاً ..... 




> يعنى إنتى مقتنعة بأن الإنسان ينمو بكل مكوناته معاً ،


يا عزيزي حتى وقت قريب كان يعتقد أن العظام والعضلات تظهران وتنموان معاً غير أن البحوث الأخيرة أظهرت حقيقة مختلفة تماماً 

يتبع ..........​​​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يونيو 2011)

*لماذا لم تقبل الهديه يا اخت انصارة وحضرتك عاوزة تهربي لانك مش هتقدري تردي

الموضوع  منتظرك وبراحتك الموضوع يعلن هروبك من الرد 

هديتي الي الاخت انصار المصطفي

تكوين الجنين في القران او مراحل خلق الانسان في القران 

ورينا الاعجاز العلمي في القران بس هناك في القسم الاسلامي

*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله ..............
اولا ماهو  البرعم الطرفيLimb Bud وظيفته ؟الذي شرحته اكثر من مره و تجنبتم التطرق اليه وسوف اعتبر عدم تطرقكم اليه سهو منكم  

 
البرعم الطرفي : كما وضحت مسبقاً هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الخلايا الضامة mesenchyme الغير متمايِزة نشأ عن خلايا somatic mesoderm  ويظهر البرعم الطرفي في الأسبوعِ الرابع ووظيفته هو تكوين الهيكل العظمي الطرفي فتبدأ خلاياه في النمو لتكون الغضاريف ثم العظام.
Langman, Medical Embryology 9th edition, 2003
​






الترجمة :

في نهايةِ الأسبوعِ الرابعِ  فإن البراعم الطرفية يمكن رويتها كنتوءات تظهر من جدار الجسم . وبِداية فالبرعم الطرفي يتكون من جذر ميزنكيمي ذو أصلينِ  أحدهما وهوالطبقة الجسمية الميزنكيمية الخارِجية للميزودرم و الذي سيكون العظام و الأنسجة الضامة  ومغطى بطبقة الإكتودرم.​​
البراعم الطرفية التي تكون العظام و تتحول إلى غضاريف واضحة في الأسبوعِ الخامس و السادس​


Langman, Medical Embryology 9th edition, 2003











​بينما أول ظهور للخلايا العضلية كان في الأسبوع السابِع  
​







​أخيرا ننهي بهذه الوثيقة المصورة من أحد أهم المراجع الطبية في علم الأجنة وهي تتحدث عن البرعم الطرفي Limb Bud وكيفية تحوله إلى غضاريف وعظام 

Langman, "Medical Embryology"pp.183-184, 9th edition, 2003 .. ​





​










 

ولاحظوا كيف أن الغضاريف و العظام محاطة بخلايا ميزنكيمية ولا يوجد اي خلايا عضلية او لحمية ​





​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يونيو 2011)

صدقيني يا انصار ، اشعر بما تشعرين به الآن لأنه شعور صعب انا من تسببت لكي فيه ، هاحاول افهمك ببساطة عشان لو بجد مش فاهمة ابقى عملت اللي على ونزلت لأقل درجات الشرح عشان افهمك ، حاضر ، بصي يا انصار ، المنتدى ده ، منتدى طبي ؟ لا ،  سياسي ؟ لأ ، ديني ؟ لأ ، هو منتدى مسيحي ( بالتحديد ) ؟ طيب لما احب اكلم المسيحيين اكلمهم في اية ؟ في كتابهم ؟ اللي هو اية ؟ اللي هو الكتاب المقدس ، حلو ، نروح للكتاب المقدس ، الكتاب المقدس قال " برعم طرفي " ؟ لا ماقالش ، طيب بتتكلمي ليه عن " البرعم الطرفي " ؟!!! ، لاحظي انك في موضوع بيتكلم اساسا عن الترتيب !! وانتي بتتكلمي عن البرعم الطرفي بتقولي :



> *البرعم الطرفي :  كما وضحت مسبقاً هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الخلايا الضامة mesenchyme الغير  متمايِزة نشأ عن خلايا somatic mesoderm  ويظهر البرعم الطرفي في الأسبوعِ  الرابع ووظيفته هو تكوين الهيكل العظمي الطرفي فتبدأ خلاياه في النمو لتكون  الغضاريف ثم العظام.*



وهذا مع احسن فرض لحسن النية ، جهل ، ومع اسوأها ، تدليس ، وما بينهما ، نوم ، فأنتي تتكلمي فجأة عن " البرعم الطرفي " ثم فجأة ، تتحولي عما يكونه البرعم الطرفي !! ، وهذا خطأ ، حيث اننا نريد ان نعرف متى يظهر هو فقط ، وليس ما يكونه !! فلو احببنا ان ندرس العظام سندرس مرحلة العظام وليس المكون لهذه العظام ، ولهذا فكلامك كله خارج الموضوع مهما اعدتي في هذا الكلام ، لانه كله يتكلم عن " ثم " او عن " الذي سيكوِّن " فهذا إما تدليس وإما جهل بالموضوع من الأساس !


بالمناسبة ، الترجمة دي غلط :



> في نهايةِ الأسبوعِ الرابعِ  فإن البراعم  الطرفية يمكن رويتها كنتوءات تظهر من جدار الجسم . وبِداية فالبرعم الطرفي  يتكون من جذر ميزنكيمي ذو أصلينِ  أحدهما وهوالطبقة الجسمية الميزنكيمية  الخارِجية للميزودرم *و الذي سيكون* العظام و الأنسجة الضامة  ومغطى بطبقة الإكتودرم.



الصحيح ان يعود الفعل على الخلايا وليس على البرعم !!
ركزي تاني في الترجمة وقولي لي صح ولا لأ !



> بينما أول ظهور للخلايا العضلية كان في الأسبوع السابِع



بهذا انتِ اثبتي صحة ما قاله الكتاب المقدس ، فقال في البداية " اللحم " ثم قال في النهاية " العظم " وهذا تماما ما يحدث كما قلتي ، حيث انك قلتي :





> انا لم اقل هذا فاكتمال نمو العظام يكون* في سن العشرين* تقريبا





> > بينما أول ظهور للخلايا العضلية كان *في الأسبوع السابِع*



وقلتي :



> أخيرا  ننهي بهذه الوثيقة المصورة من* أحد أهم المراجع الطبية في علم الأجنة* وهي  تتحدث عن البرعم الطرفي Limb Bud وكيفية تحوله إلى غضاريف وعظام




نشكر المسلمة التي اثبتت اعجاز الكتاب المقدس الذي لا نحاتج منه مثل هذا الإعجاز ، ولكن ليكن كما اردتي !

تحية لكي ..




مراجع طبية في علم الأجنة تتكلم بالعربي ؟!! سبحان مقلب القلوب :t39: وبالصور اللي مكتوب عليها بالعربي ؟ ياريت المصادر لو سمحتي رغم انها مالهاش اهمية هنا ،،




طرحت اسئلة ولم تجيبيني عليها وما انتي الا ناقلة لنفس الكلام ونفس الصور تقريبا في كل مرة :



> ثانيا: امامك الآن ثلاثة اسئلة مطالبة بالإجابة عليهم من المراجع
> 
> 1. اخبرينا ما هو مفهومك " للحم " المذكور ؟
> 2. متى يتم تكوين الخلايا المكونة لللحم والعضلات ؟
> ...






> هذا تدليس !
> 
> هل يعني هذا ان الطفل المولود بالفعل لا يوجد فيه عظام ؟





طبعا استمرارك في عدم الرد معناه استمارك في عدم معرفة كيف تثبتي عكس ما اثبتيه ( اعجاز الكتاب المقدس ) :new8:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يونيو 2011)

> صدقيني يا انصار ، اشعر بما تشعرين به الآن لأنه شعور صعب انا من تسببت لكي فيه


،

لا تعليق !!!!!!!!!!!!



> هاحاول افهمك ببساطة عشان لو بجد مش فاهمة ابقى عملت اللي على ونزلت لأقل درجات الشرح عشان افهمك ، حاضر


حاضر يا عم .............


> ، بصي يا انصار ، المنتدى ده ، منتدى طبي ؟ لا ،  سياسي ؟ لأ ، ديني ؟ لأ ، هو منتدى مسيحي ( بالتحديد ) ؟


ما انا عرفه :t23:


> طيب لما احب اكلم المسيحيين اكلمهم في اية ؟ في كتابهم ؟ اللي هو اية ؟ اللي هو الكتاب المقدس ، حلو ،


اكيد حلوو و متفقه معك 



> روح للكتاب المقدس ، الكتاب المقدس قال " برعم طرفي " ؟ لا ماقالش ، طيب بتتكلمي ليه عن " البرعم الطرفي " ؟!!! ،



انت تتكلم بجد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :giveup: 
يا عم اذا انت عايز الكتاب المقدس يذكر البرعم الطرفي !!!!!! نحن نتكلم بكلام علمي حتى نصل الى هل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس يتفق مع العلم الحديث  ام لا 



> لاحظي انك في موضوع بيتكلم اساسا عن الترتيب !! وانتي بتتكلمي عن البرعم الطرفي بتقولي :


اخي ركز معي لو سمحت مش عارفه انت تتكلم بجد ولا بتهز :thnk0001: 
نحن نتكلم عن الترتيب و قلت لك اننا تقريبا متفقين فيما يخص  النص الي بيقول 
لَمْ تَصُبَّنِي كَاللَّبَنِ، وَخَثَّرْتَنِي كَالْجُبْنِ؟ ......مع تحفضي على الوصف وخاصه خثرثتي كالجبن ......و دخلت في الترتيب االي بعده هو 
كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ. ........... و الان نحن في الصفحه 11 و تقول ايه علاقه البرعم الطرفي !!!!!!!!!! ما نحن علشان نعرف ان هذه المرحل صحيحه علميا يجب ان نتأكد و نناقش هل فعلا تكونت و ظهرت العظام (الغضارف ) و اللحم ( العضلات )في نفس الوقت  كما يقول الكتاب المقدس او ان العلم يقول غير ذلك ......هل عرفت الان علاقه البرعم الطرفي بالكتاب المقدس الان .....فنحن لا نناقش ما جاء الكتاب المقدس فقط و انما كذلك ما جاء في العلم 




> وهذا مع احسن فرض لحسن النية ، جهل ، ومع اسوأها ، تدليس ، وما بينهما ، نوم ، فأنتي تتكلمي فجأة عن " البرعم الطرفي " ثم فجأة ، تتحولي عما يكونه البرعم الطرفي !! ، وهذا خطأ ، حيث اننا نريد ان نعرف متى يظهر هو فقط ، وليس ما يكونه !! فلو احببنا ان ندرس العظام سندرس مرحلة العظام وليس المكون لهذه العظام ، ولهذا فكلامك كله خارج الموضوع مهما اعدتي في هذا الكلام ، لانه كله يتكلم عن " ثم " او عن " الذي سيكوِّن " فهذا إما تدليس وإما جهل بالموضوع من الأساس !



انا شرحت و بالصور التي توثق كلامي متى تظهر و متى تتحول الى غضاريف (عظام ) و ان ظهورها يكون قبل ظهور العضلات بتالي لا نجد ان ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ان العمليه كلها تتم في نفس و الوقت و لا يظهر و يتكون شئ قبل الاخر  متفق مع العلم 




> بالمناسبة ، الترجمة دي غلط :
> 
> الصحيح ان يعود الفعل على الخلايا وليس على البرعم !!
> ركزي تاني في الترجمة وقولي لي صح ولا لأ !


انا شيفاها صح ......حط الترجمه التي تعتقد انها صحيحه حتى نضعها امام المتابعين للموضوع و هم يحكموا ايهما صح 




> بهذا انتِ اثبتي صحة ما قاله الكتاب المقدس ، فقال في البداية " اللحم " ثم قال في النهاية " العظم " وهذا تماما ما يحدث كما قلتي ، حيث انك قلتي :


تعال اولا نراجع ماذا قلت عندما انا قلت ان الكتاب المقدس قدم تكون اللحم على العظم 

:download:​


> أولا : لم يتم تقديم اي شيء هنا على اي شيء وإن كنتي ضعيفة في القراءة فعاودي القراءة مرة اخرى



اذا نحن الان نريد ان تثبت ان تكون العظام و اللحم يتم في نفس الوقت و لم يتم تقديم شئ على شئ  ............ ومن خلال شرحي الموثق بالصور عرفنا ان الغضاريف (العظام ) تتكون اولا  ثم تتكون العضلات وهذا اذا يخالف ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس 





> نشكر المسلمة التي اثبتت اعجاز الكتاب المقدس الذي لا نحاتج منه مثل هذا الإعجاز ، ولكن ليكن كما اردتي !
> 
> تحية لكي ..



نترك الحكم للقارء هل ما قلته صحيح انني اثبت صحه ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ان العمليه تتم في نفس الوقت( اي العظام ( الغضاريف ) و العضلات ( اللحم ) تتكون في نفس الوقت ام ان الغضاريف ( العظام ) تتكون اولا ثم العضلات :t23:





> مراجع طبية في علم الأجنة تتكلم بالعربي ؟!! سبحان مقلب القلوب :t39: وبالصور اللي مكتوب عليها بالعربي ؟ ياريت المصادر لو سمحتي رغم انها مالهاش اهمية هنا ،،



اذا ركزت بتلاقي فوق كل صوره اسم المصدر 






> طرحت اسئلة ولم تجيبيني عليها وما انتي الا ناقلة لنفس الكلام ونفس الصور تقريبا في كل مرة :


لن إرد عليها لانك تتذكر ماذا رديت علي عندما طرحت سؤال على الاخ شمس الحق و قلت ان يوضح لنا ما هو البرعم الطرفي 
:download:​


> لا مش ممكن يشرح ، لان دا قسم للرد على الشبهات ، فأين الشبهات ؟
> لو تريدي المعرفة فإذهبي وتعلمي !


و بتالي فلست ملزمه ان اشرح لك اما هو مفهومك " للحم " المذكور ؟
2. متى يتم تكوين الخلايا المكونة لللحم والعضلات ؟
 و كل الي متعلق بالموضوع انا قد شرحته 

ملاحظه :
عليكم ان لا تربطوا مضوعنا هذا بما جاء في القرآن الكريم .....نحن الان نريد اثبات علمي ينقذ ما شرحته حول ان تكوين العظام و العضلات لا تتم في نفس الوقت .....مشكلتكم انكم تناقشوني على اساس اني اريد اثبت اعجاز القرآن الكريم و هذا ليس في بالي الان و انما نريد نعرف هل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس يتفق مع العلم فقط  








طبعا استمرارك في عدم الرد معناه استمارك في عدم معرفة كيف تثبتي عكس ما اثبتيه ( اعجاز الكتاب المقدس ) :new8:[/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يونيو 2011)

*يا اخت انصار رغم تجاهلك التعليق الذي كتبته لكي

اتركي كل هذا الكلام

وطرحي شبهتك فقط  ونحن نرد عليها

وان كان عندك اي اعتراض او  كلام بمصدر علمي نزليه رد علي الشرح

مش بالعافيه هتثبتي الغضاريف (العظام ) في كل تعليق يدل علي مدي ضعف عقلك وبهذا يثبت كلام رسوالك انك ناقصه عقل ودين

مش بتريق انا بتكلم بجد
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يونيو 2011)

> يا عم اذا انت عايز الكتاب المقدس يذكر  البرعم الطرفي !!!!!! نحن نتكلم بكلام علمي حتى نصل الى هل ما جاء في  الكتاب المقدس يتفق مع العلم الحديث  ام ل


هذا بصريح العبارة خطل ، فليس من المعقول ان نناقش في منتدى ديني ، شيء علمي ثم اثبت لك انك بعدما تقولي ما تريدي ان تقولي ، ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقوله ، فنضيع اوقاتنا ، وهذه هى طريقة الضحك على المسلمين بالإعجاز ، ذكر نص قراني وربطه بالعافية بالطب ثم ضخ كمية كبيرة جدا من المعلومات العلمية الصحيحة ، اصلا ولا خلاف عليها ، لنجني الموافقة العامة ولا يعرف القاريء في اي شيء يتحدث الموضوع ولذلك اعجازاتكم واهية تهدم بضربة واحدة !



> و دخلت في الترتيب االي بعده هو
> كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ


قلنا انه لا يوجد ترتيب !! فأنتي حرة فيما ترين !



> و الان نحن في الصفحه 11 و تقول ايه علاقه البرعم الطرفي !!!!!!!!!!



نعم ، لاننا طوال هذه الـ 11 صفحة نفهمك وانتي تكرري ، فليس المشكلة في كثرة الصفحات بل في كثرة التكرارات والهروبات من الأسئلة واعادة الكلام بدون داع !




> نحن علشان نعرف ان هذه المرحل صحيحه علميا يجب ان نتأكد و نناقش هل فعلا تكونت و ظهرت العظام (الغضارف ) و اللحم ( العضلات )



مازلتي تعيدي التخريف ، من قال ان العظام هى الغضاريف ؟ ومن قال ان اللحم هو العضلات ؟

انتي تمري بمجموعة كبيرة من الإفتراضات الخاطئة ولذلك تخرجي بنتيجة كوميدية !



> هل عرفت الان علاقه البرعم الطرفي بالكتاب المقدس الان


لا ، لم اعرف !
لكي تتكلمي عن شيء هنا في المنتدى لابد ان تثبتيه في الكتاب المقدس وإلا فبحثك عن شيء غير موجود !



> فنحن لا نناقش ما جاء الكتاب المقدس فقط و انما كذلك ما جاء في العلم


انتي لم تناقشي الكتاب من بعيد او من قريب اصلا !

انتي حافظة شوية كلام مالهوش علاقة بالكتاب المقدس وعايزة تدفعيه بالتدليس ناحيته !




> انا شرحت و بالصور التي توثق كلامي متى تظهر و متى تتحول الى غضاريف (عظام )  و ان ظهورها يكون قبل ظهور العضلات بتالي لا نجد ان ما جاء في الكتاب  المقدس ان العمليه كلها تتم في نفس و الوقت و لا يظهر و يتكون شئ قبل الاخر   متفق مع العلم



سبحان المسيح ، كيف تفهمين ؟

انتي شرحتي شيء بتدليس لا علاقة له اصلا بالكتاب المقدس ، شرحتي البرعم الطرفي ، وهو غير موجود اصلا في الكتاب المقدس !

ثم تقفزين بلا رابط الى ما يكونه البرعم الطرفي ! فتتحدثين تارة عن البرعم نفسه وبعدها تنتقلين الى ما يكونه ! وهذا خطل ، حيث اننا نناقش اساسا ترتيب ومراحل فكيف تجمعي كل هذه المراحل ؟



> انا شيفاها صح ......حط الترجمه التي تعتقد انها صحيحه حتى نضعها امام المتابعين للموضوع و هم يحكموا ايهما صح



طيب ، هى عايدة على البرعم ولا على الخلايا !!
شوفي كدة وقولي لي !



> عال اولا نراجع ماذا قلت عندما انا قلت ان الكتاب المقدس قدم تكون اللحم على العظم


نعم لم يقدم !



> اذا نحن الان نريد ان تثبت ان تكون العظام و اللحم يتم في نفس الوقت و لم يتم تقديم شئ على شئ


يا لقوة عقلك ؟!!
هل معنى انه لم يقل بالترتيب انه قال بأنهما ينشأن مع بعضهما البعض ؟!!!!

سبحان خالق العقول !!

هو لم يقل هذا ولا ذاك !!

انت بحاجة للقراءة !



> ومن خلال شرحي الموثق بالصور


هى الصور اصبحت توثيق ؟



> عرفنا ان الغضاريف (العظام )


الغضاريف ليست العظام ، لا نحتاج لتدليس اكثر من هذا !



> اذا ركزت بتلاقي فوق كل صوره اسم المصدر



ركزت ولم اجد المصدر ولكي مثال :










> لن إرد عليها لانك تتذكر ماذا رديت علي عندما طرحت سؤال على الاخ شمس الحق و قلت ان يوضح لنا ما هو البرعم الطرفي



خطأ منطقي ، انتي طلبتي شرح ما هو لم يقله وليس موجود في الكتاب المقدس فكان من المنطقي ان لا يرد على كلامك ، اما انتي فأنتي التي قلتي بنفسك وبالتالي لم تردي لان هذا يكشف كل شيء 



> و بتالي فلست ملزمه ان اشرح لك اما هو مفهومك " للحم " المذكور ؟



امال هاتثبتي ازاي ان هذا قبل ذاك او ان هذا بعد ذاك ؟
بالفهلوة ؟



> عليكم ان لا تربطوا مضوعنا هذا بما جاء في القرآن الكريم



لم نربطه ، ما جاء في قرانك هو خطأ تام ! ولهذا نحن لم نناقشه هنا وفتحنا موضوع هناك ولم تدخليه والسبب معروف !

​


----------



## e-Sword (19 أغسطس 2013)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *4*. *فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ وَقُلْ لَهَا: أَيَّتُهَا الْعِظَامُ الْيَابِسَةُ, اسْمَعِي كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ.
> 5. هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِهَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ: هَئَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ.
> 6. وَأَضَعُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَباً وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْماً وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْداً وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ].
> 7*. فَتَنَبَّأْتُ كمَا أُمِرتُ. وَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا أَتنَبَّأُ كَانَ صَوْتٌ وَإِذَا رَعْشٌ فَتَقَارَبَتِ الْعِظَامُ كُلُّ عَظْمٍ إِلَى عَظْمِهِ.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]o7BOlTlodR0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

